# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  توصيات  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## asmaa2006

يورو / دولار بيع 1.2120ستوب 1.2155الهدف 1.2033 باوند / دولار شراء 1.7500ستوب 1.7480الهدف 1.7573 يورو / ين شراء 143.30ستوب 142.82 الهدف 144.53 دولار / ين   شراء 118.50ستوب 118.25الهدف 119.40

----------


## العيد

:A015:  
التوصية فيها تناقض  :Cool:   
بيع اليورو دولار
شراء الدولار ين
شراء اليورو ين  إذا كانت القناعة أن اليورو سيهبط مقابل الدولار وأن الدولار سيرتفع مقابل الين، هذا يعني أن اتجاه اليورو ين غير واضح ويعتمد على حركة الين مع العملتين.  ولكم تحياتي   :A012:

----------


## عبده المصرى

الاخ العزيز /  asmaa2006 
بعد التحيه
على اى شىء وضعت هذه التوصيات وشكرا،،،

----------


## asmaa2006

اولا أنا اختكم أسماء    ثانيا هذي  الشركة الي  كان مشرفنا محمد الحاج علي  الحاضر بقلوبنا بأخلاقه الغائب  عن المنتدى يمدحها  قررت اشترك بيها وانزل توصياتها وتحديثها لحظة بلحظة  لحد مايرجع مشرفنا  :Good:

----------


## العيد

مشكورة أختي أسماء

----------


## عبده المصرى

أأسف اختى اسماء
ثانيا جزاك الله عنى وعن اخوانك بهذا المنتدى وجعل ما تقومين به من مجهود بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .
ووفقك الله ورعاك،،،

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

شكرااااا انا دخلت على الباوند دولار

----------


## Option

> اولا أنا اختكم أسماء   ثانيا هذي الشركة الي كان مشرفنا محمد الحاج علي  الحاضر بقلوبنا بأخلاقه الغائب عن المنتدى يمدحها  قررت اشترك بيها وانزل توصياتها وتحديثها لحظة بلحظة  لحد مايرجع مشرفنا

 للتو قرأت مشاركتك السابقة وسؤالك عن كيفية الاشتراك.
يبدو الآن أنك اشتركتِ ... بالتوفيق.

----------


## Dr.Forex

ألف  شكر   يا  اسماء  
بارك الله  فيك    :Good:

----------


## متيم اليورو

> اولا أنا اختكم أسماء    ثانيا هذي  الشركة الي  كان مشرفنا محمد الحاج علي  الحاضر بقلوبنا بأخلاقه الغائب  عن المنتدى يمدحها  قررت اشترك بيها وانزل توصياتها وتحديثها لحظة بلحظة  لحد مايرجع مشرفنا

 تحية لك اختى اسماء 
هل ممكن ان تضعى التوصية بالشكلالذى كان يوضعة استاذنا الحاج ,, اعنى صورة لمربع التوصية  لان بها تقرير مفيد و نقاط دعم ومقاومة مفيدة جدأ . 
ارجو ان اكون لا اثقلت ... تحياتى

----------


## المناضل

الف شكر اختي اسماء

----------


## التاجرفوركس

لكي جزيل الشكر اختى الكريمة  
وفقكم الله

----------


## المسكين

:A015:   الاخت اسماء جزاكي الله خير على ماتقومين به من عمل
هل من الممكن ان تضعي تحليل الباوند ين مع التحديث اليومي وساكون لكي من الشاكرين

----------


## aay

جزاك الله خير يا أخت اسماء  
تابعي ونحن نابع مواضيعك  
بالتوفيق

----------


## hadi75m

[QUOTE=asmaa2006]يورو / دولار     بيع 1.2120 ستوب 1.2155 الهدف 1.2033    باوند / دولار   شراء 1.7500 ستوب 1.7480 الهدف 1.7573   يورو / ين   شراء 143.30 ستوب 142.82  الهدف 144.53   دولار / ين   شراء 118.50 ستوب 118.25 الهدف 119.40   :A012:

----------


## asmaa2006

شكرا على التشجيع أخواني  :Regular Smile:    لكن  ماقدرت انزلها رابط  زي مايسويها  مشرفنا لأنه  الشركة الظاهر انتبهت  وماصارت تسمح بعمل نسخ للرابط   لكن راح احدذثها بنفسي كل  مايصير أي تغيير  اخوي اوبشن أي نعم اشتركت  جزاك الله خير  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

يعطيج العافية اختي على هالتوصيات
بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## aalawee

جزاج الله خير

----------


## asmaa2006

الحقوووووووو الرابط صدفة قدرت انسخه  :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...id=9D168918270     على الله مايتقفل  :Frown:

----------


## التاجرفوركس

مشكورة اخت اسماء والرابط لسه شغال بس هل هذه التوصيات ليوم الاثنين ولا لسه في تحديث لها ؟؟

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكورة اخت اسماء والرابط لسه شغال بس هل هذه التوصيات ليوم الاثنين ولا لسه في تحديث لها ؟؟

   انتظر التحديث  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...sid=9D17893350      الرابط الجديد

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...sid=9D18896323    الرابط  الجديد

----------


## Dr.Forex

بارك الله  فيك اسماء

----------


## dani

:A006:  الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:    الرابط لايعمل

----------


## herohok

السلام عليكم يا اسماء
في اعتقادي انكي من مصر ....انا محمد عبدالله من مصر ايضا واريد منك طلب وارجو ان لا تخذليني 
اريد منك المساعده في تعليمي الفوركس وكيف ابدأ واتاجر لاني مش فاهم اي حاجه في هذا المجال وعملت مشاركات كتير في الموقع بس مش عارف ابدأ ازاي فارجو منك التواصل معي عبر الايميل للضروره وشكرا [email protected]
علما باني حضرت سيمنار ل e-money power لكن في حاجات عايزك تساعديني فيها ...
في انتظار الرد ان شاء الله

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...sid=9D20892303     الرابط الجديد

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم يا اسماء
> في اعتقادي انكي من مصر ....انا محمد عبدالله من مصر ايضا واريد منك طلب وارجو ان لا تخذليني 
> اريد منك المساعده في تعليمي الفوركس وكيف ابدأ واتاجر لاني مش فاهم اي حاجه في هذا المجال وعملت مشاركات كتير في الموقع بس مش عارف ابدأ ازاي فارجو منك التواصل معي عبر الايميل للضروره وشكرا [email protected]
> علما باني حضرت سيمنار ل e-money power لكن في حاجات عايزك تساعديني فيها ...
> في انتظار الرد ان شاء الله

 اهلا  بيك  أخوي  للأاسف انا مو من مصر  وانا مبتدئة زيك  :Sad Smile:  يعني ماأقدر افيدك يمكن أحد من الأخوان من مصر  يقدر يفيدك أكثر مني  تحياتي  وأعتذر  منك

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

مشكورة يعني شراء عند 1.7845 صح ؟؟

----------


## herohok

شكرا ليكي اسماء وارجو ان لا اكون ازعجتك بالمشاركه وجزاكي الله كل خير
لكن لي سؤال...هل الفوركس فعلا مربح للدخول فيه والمتاجره ام لا؟
وهل كسبت نقود وتحولت اليكي فعلا في اي حساب بنكي؟
وشكرا

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا ليكي اسماء وارجو ان لا اكون ازعجتك بالمشاركه وجزاكي الله كل خير
> لكن لي سؤال...هل الفوركس فعلا مربح للدخول فيه والمتاجره ام لا؟
> وهل كسبت نقود وتحولت اليكي فعلا في اي حساب بنكي؟
> وشكرا

    هلا بيك اخوي   اي نعم مربح لمن يتعلم ويتدرب ويلتزم  ...   نعم ربحت خلال 3 أشهر 25% من راس المال  بس كلها من التوصيات  :47 47:   وطريقة التحويل سهلة عن طريق نموذج  تعبيه

----------


## modareb

مشكوره اختنا الكريمة وان شاء الله موفقه دائما 
واعذريني ان كنت اثقل عليك ولاكني كلما فتحت الصفحة تظهر لي هذه الرسالة  
Invalid session ID. Please reconnect.

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكوره اختنا الكريمة وان شاء الله موفقه دائما 
> واعذريني ان كنت اثقل عليك ولاكني كلما فتحت الصفحة تظهر لي هذه الرسالة  
> Invalid session ID. Please reconnect.

    كل شوي الشركة تغير الرابط عشان ماتخلي احد من غير المشتركين يطلع على توصياتهم  :Frown:   هذا رابط جديد إن شاء الله مايقفل    http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-JPY&int=1&ci=1&sid=9D20899843

----------


## modareb

فعلا فتحت معي  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## dani

السلام عليكم اختي الكريمة 
هل استطيع ان اعمل على هذه التوصيات في حساب الحقيقي
وهل الوقت مناسب لهذه التوصيات 
الف شكر لك

----------


## المسكين

مشكوره اخت اسماء ولقد حاولت مع كثير من الاخوه  لعل احد يمكن ان يفيدني بهذه الشركه ولكن للاسف لم يكن هناك اي احد عموما اشكرك مره اخرى واسال اذا  امكن الحصول على نتائج الشركه لقترة 6اشهر سابقه ؟

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكوره اخت اسماء ولقد حاولت مع كثير من الاخوه لعل احد يمكن ان يفيدني بهذه الشركه ولكن للاسف لم يكن هناك اي احد عموما اشكرك مره اخرى واسال اذا امكن الحصول على نتائج الشركه لقترة 6اشهر سابقه ؟

   أخواني الي يستفسروا عن الشركة ارجو مراجعة الرابط التالي  وقرائته بالتفصيل لأنه فيه إجابة على كل اسألتكم  :Regular Smile:     https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4996.html

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=EUR-GBP&int=2&ci=7&sid=9D21896247   الرابط الجديد

----------


## BahraiN

مشكورة يعطيك العافية على هالمجهود

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكورة يعطيك العافية على هالمجهود

    جزاك الله خير اخوي

----------


## dani

:A006:  جزاك الله خير

----------


## dani

:A006:   جزاك الله خير

----------


## aalawee

> http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=EUR-GBP&int=2&ci=7&sid=9D21896247   الرابط الجديد

 الاخت الكريمة  
جزاكي الله خيرا 
الرابط يتغير كل ساعتين تقريبا في اغلب الاحيان 
اتمنى منكي حسب وقتج التاكد من الرابط كل 3 ساعات اذا كنتي موجودة
ترا خدمة الاخوان اجر 
وتسلمين

----------


## asmaa2006

> الاخت الكريمة  
> جزاكي الله خيرا 
> الرابط يتغير كل ساعتين تقريبا في اغلب الاحيان 
> اتمنى منكي حسب وقتج التاكد من الرابط كل 3 ساعات اذا كنتي موجودة
> ترا خدمة الاخوان اجر 
> وتسلمين

       أبشر أخوي   بس المشكلة  انه نسخ الرابط  مشكلة لأنه مايقبل  الذهاب لخصائص  الا بعد محاولات طويلة  وصدفة تجي معي  ويطلع  تقرير  بالخطأ بيه الرابط وأنسخه فورا  واضعه بالمنتدى  ...   يعني  بحاول فيه  احيانا  100 محاولة لحد مايطلع لي الرابط  بتقرير بالخطأ بسبب كثرة المحاولة ..  لو  عندك  طريقة أسهل بلغني وأبشر...  :75 75:

----------


## أبو بدر

ألأخت  أسماء... 
أرجو أن تخبريني عم كيفية إستخراج الرابط من الشركة..وذلك لأني مشترك معهم ولا أعرف عن 
طريقة إستخراج الرابط.

----------


## asmaa2006

> ألأخت أسماء... 
> أرجو أن تخبريني عم كيفية إستخراج الرابط من الشركة..وذلك لأني مشترك معهم ولا أعرف عن 
> طريقة إستخراج الرابط.

    هلا أبو بدر   تروح  عند  العملات  وتجلس تعمل لها  تغير سريع  يعني تدخل  على اليورو دولار  قبل مايفتح  الصفحة  تروح دولار ين  وقبل مايفتح  تروح باوند دولار  بحركة سريعة أكثر من مرة وراء بعض لحد ماتظهر لك  رسالة بالأخير  تقولك  ايرور يعني خطأ تحته   في رابط  انسخه ونزله  وبس  وسلامتك  :Good:

----------


## waddah

اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم برنامج يعطيك التوصيات التي تقدمها الاخت اسماء جزاها الله خير بدون اي تعب ومشقة والتي دلني عليها الاخ هادي بارك الله فيه ولكن المشكلة الوحيدة بعد انتهاء فترة زمنية محددة -30 يوم- ينتهي الاشتراك وسأحول قدر المستطاع من ايجاد طريقة حتى يكون البرنامج ابدي وبدون اي اشتراك وذلك من ايجاد الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج  رابط الشركة هو http://www.mgforex.com
والخطوات هي كالتالي : 1services 2MG Pack
في اسفل الصفحة  3Download the MG Pack (1.2 MB)
وبعدها تقوم بالتنزيل
سيظهر لك على Desktop ثلاث ملفات متعلقة بالبرنامج 
تختار 4charts
وبعدها تطلعلك الشارتات
ما عليك منها 
في مربع فوق صغير على اليمين5MMS
اضغط عليه
يطلعلك نافذة 6MMS Strategize 
تختار المربع اللي في الوسط واللي هو 7Technical Analysis
وتطلعلك التوصيات التي هي نفس التوصيات اللي تقدمها الاخت الاسماء
ارجو ان تكون طريقة التنزيل واضحة واي استفسار انا جاهز
وسأحاول ارفاقها بالصور اذا كان في اي شي غامض
اتمنى للجميع الرزق الوفير
اخوكم وضاح

----------


## علاء أبو غانم

جزاك الله كل خير أخى/ waddah

----------


## asmaa2006

> اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم برنامج يعطيك التوصيات التي تقدمها الاخت اسماء جزاها الله خير بدون اي تعب ومشقة والتي دلني عليها الاخ هادي بارك الله فيه ولكن المشكلة الوحيدة بعد انتهاء فترة زمنية محددة -30 يوم- ينتهي الاشتراك وسأحول قدر المستطاع من ايجاد طريقة حتى يكون البرنامج ابدي وبدون اي اشتراك وذلك من ايجاد الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج  رابط الشركة هو http://www.mgforex.com
> والخطوات هي كالتالي : 1services 2MG Pack
> في اسفل الصفحة  3Download the MG Pack (1.2 MB)
> وبعدها تقوم بالتنزيل
> سيظهر لك على Desktop ثلاث ملفات متعلقة بالبرنامج 
> تختار 4charts
> وبعدها تطلعلك الشارتات
> ما عليك منها 
> في مربع فوق صغير على اليمين5MMS
> ...

   جزاك الله خير اخوي  :Good:

----------


## رعد الجنوب

تعاون رائع بين أعضاء هذا المنتدى الجميل وميزة تحسب للمنتدى وإدارته وأعضائه الأكارم  
والشكر للأخت أسماء وللأخ وضاح

----------


## waddah

بارك الله فيكم 
والله يا اخوان هذا واجب علينا
واليكم الشرح بالصور لمن لم يستطع فهم الطريقة

----------


## waddah

نسيت ان اذكر لكم انا سيطلب البرنامج يوزر نيم وباسورد 
سوف تتلقون  اليوزر والباسورد على الايميل 
اليكم الصورة الاخيرة

----------


## Hazboor

السلام عليكم.. 
اشكركم جميعا على هذا المجهود الرائع........ 
بعد الاطلاع على التوصيات وجدت انها تعتمد على التحليل الاساسي بشكل كبير والقليل من الفني وهذا الوضع جيد جداً 
بالنسبة لهذه التوصيات يمكن الحصول عليها مجانا  وبنفس الجودة من saxobank.com عن طريق الاشتراك برسائل الاخبار مجانا.. وتصل توصيات البيع والشراء بشكل اسبوعي كل يوم جمعة قبل اقفال السوق بحيث توضع قبل الاقفال..   
ويرسل على مدار ايام الاسبوع تحاليل اخبارية تفيد في معرفة المؤشرات الاقتصادية المؤثرة واتجاه السوق لذلك اليوم.. 
بصراحة انصحكم فيه واعتقد ان الاعتماد على التحليل الاساسي بمساعدة الفني افضل من الفني لوحدة.. 
الوداع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Hazboor

هذه  توصية الاسبوع الحالي...  
L تعني لونغ باي
S  تعني شورت سيل 
الميزة انها جميعا تعتمد على الوضع الاقتصادي للدول  والشرح موجود في الرسالة

----------


## رعد الجنوب

عزيزي وضاح  
يطلب يوزر نيم وباسوورد !  
تحياتي

----------


## ammar2000a70

يعطيكم العافية ويا حلاته من لمه .. ربي يزيدكم من خيره

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## waddah

> عزيزي وضاح  
> يطلب يوزر نيم وباسوورد !  
> تحياتي

  
اخي رعد 
سوف تجده في الايميل اللي انت كتبته في البيانات عند التسجيل
تحياتي

----------


## Patch

سلام عليكم
 يا اخ waddah 
يطلب مني  اليورز نيم والباسورد ومني عارف وش الطريقه شلون اجيب الباسورد واليوزر نيم  :Frown:

----------


## waddah

> سلام عليكم
>  يا اخ waddah 
> يطلب مني  اليورز نيم والباسورد ومني عارف وش الطريقه شلون اجيب الباسورد واليوزر نيم

  
اخي الكريم 
المفروض يصلك على الايميل اللي انت قمت بكتابته في بيانات التسجيل
شوف ايميلك
تحياتي

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

:A006:     :A015:   الله يعطيك العافيه  لكن كيف احصل على  اليوزر نيم وباسوورد وفقك الله

----------


## waddah

انا اسف يا اخوان يبدو اني نسيت ان اضع بعض الصور ارجو المعذرة  بعد اختيار MG Pack تظهر لك الصورة التالية

----------


## رعد الجنوب

شكرا ياوضاح يعطيك العافية  
حملت البرنامج وفتحت حساب ديمو لمدة شهر وشغال تمام  
تسلم ايدك

----------


## mayar

يعطيكم  العافية 
لو  يتفضل  احد  منكم  بانزال  الرابط
شكرا

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيكم العافية 
> لو يتفضل احد منكم بانزال الرابط
> شكرا

     ممكن تشتركي تجريبي شهر وبعد كده لازم تشتركي جربي  الطريقة  زي  ماوضحها  الأخ  وضاح  ....  :Good:   ممكن واحد من الأخوان الي اشترك  تجريبي يحاول ينزل الرابط  بشكل دوري  ياريت ...   وهذا  الرابط  لعيونك   http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-JPY&int=2&ci=1&sid=9D24890790

----------


## mayar

يعطيكى العافية اختى اسماء 
والله اشتركت  الشهر الماضى والاسف  هذة الشركة  لا تجدد الاشتراك  بمعنى شهر  واحد فقط  لاغير وشهر  واحد غير  كافى  لتقييم الشركة 
مشكورة  حياتى ماقصرتى

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيكى العافية اختى اسماء 
> والله اشتركت الشهر الماضى والاسف هذة الشركة لا تجدد الاشتراك بمعنى شهر واحد فقط لاغير وشهر واحد غير كافى لتقييم الشركة 
> مشكورة حياتى ماقصرتى

     انا دافعة اشتراك  ثلاث شهور لي  معهم  12 يوم حتى الآن      ممكن  فضلا لا أمرا  تقولي وش رايك  :Regular Smile:  بنتائجهم بالشهر الي  اشتركتي معاهم  وكم نقطة  حققتي كمتوسط  ارباح  بالشهر  الي  اشتركتي فيه  تجريبي

----------


## mayar

اختى اسماء  بقولك  على  راى 
انا تابعت  على اربع ازواج  فقط   يورو دولار-باوند دولار- دولار فرنك- دولار ين 
تحديد  النقاط  لا  استطيع  تحديدها     فانا اتابع  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة منها  وخصوصا  انها  تحدث  واعرف  منها  المستويات القوية 
فانا ذكرت لك  ان شهر  غير  كافى للتقيم  وخصوصا فى اوقات كثير  اتصالى بالبرنامج يقطع  وخصوصا فترة الاخبار  وهذا الشئ  اريد معرفتة منك  هل  يقطع  اتصالك  بالبرنامج  ام  لا؟لانة حدث  معى كثيرا 
ولى استفسار  اخر  هل  هذا البرنامج  منفصل  عن برنامج التداول  بمعنى  هل اشتركتى فى هذا البرنامج  بدون  ان  تتداولى عن طريق الشركة؟ 
وانت من خلال  12  على حساب  حقيقى  اكيد  تركيزك  اعلى منى  فى التقييم  فانا الى الان  ديمو

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CHF&int=2&ci=3&sid=9D24899277

----------


## BahraiN

جزاج الله الف خير اختي اسماء على هالمجهود
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
بالتوفيق للجميع
تحياتي

----------


## asmaa2006

> جزاج الله الف خير اختي اسماء على هالمجهود 
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
> بالتوفيق للجميع
> تحياتي

 جزاك الله خير على التشجيع  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-JPY&int=2&ci=1&sid=9D248923950   الرابط الجديد  :Good:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:    بارك الله فيك

----------


## mayar

يعطيك  العافية  اخت اسماء 
جزاك  الله خيرا

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-JPY&int=2&ci=9&sid=9D25899873  :Good:

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أبو قاسم1

> http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-JPY&int=2&ci=9&sid=9D25899873

 الرابط لايفتح

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CAD&int=2&ci=5&sid=9D258913727

----------


## ألقناص

:A006:   مشكورة اختي العزيزة على هالمجهود الرائع بس للاسف الرابط مو راضي يفتح معانا اليوم               تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CHF&int=2&ci=3&sid=9D25891433    جربته  وشغال    :Good:

----------


## ألقناص

:A006:   شكرآجزيلآ الان فتح معي

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CAD&int=2&ci=5&sid=9D258923277  :77 77:

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/ana...id=9D268920190

----------


## مجـــــــازف

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مجهود جبار
اسأل الله العظيم ان يجعله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## asmaa2006

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> مجهود جبار
> اسأل الله العظيم ان يجعله في موازين حسناتك

   جزاك  الله خير  :Regular Smile:     ياسرعتهم في تغييير الرابط  :EEK!:   الرابط الجديد  http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=2&ci=2&sid=9D27891793 :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.222/ext/sp/html/ana...sid=9D27897767

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-JPY&int=2&ci=9&sid=9D278912270

----------


## متيم اليورو

> http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-JPY&int=2&ci=9&sid=9D278912270

 اعتقد هذ ة التوصية قبل المجزرة .

----------


## asmaa2006

> اعتقد هذ ة التوصية قبل المجزرة .

   توصية الباوند حققت اليوم 170 نقطة واليورو ضرب الأستوب وطلع  ... :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CHF&int=1&ci=3&sid=9D278915917

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:     جزاك الله خير

----------


## asmaa2006

في أحد من الأخوان الي مشترك معاهم البرنامج شغال ولا لأ  
مايشتغل عندي   :Frown:

----------


## haithamgolden

كان شغال معايا لغاية البارحة لكنة قفل اعتقد مدة الديمو انتهت عندى لكنى فتحت ديمو جديد والبرنامج شغال :Good:   :Good:

----------


## haithamgolden

:A006:    البرنامج عطل مرة اخرى بدون سبب محدد وفى رسالة بتقول cannot access charts server chak your internet connection and make sur that your antivires/ firewall allows internet accessfor carts مع العلم انى معنديش انتى فيرس وكان شغال مع الفير وال قبل كدة ارجو المساعدة السريعة  اذا كان حد عندة حل للمشكلة دية

----------


## asmaa2006

> البرنامج عطل مرة اخرى بدون سبب محدد وفى رسالة بتقول cannot access charts server chak your internet connection and make sur that your antivires/ firewall allows internet accessfor carts مع العلم انى معنديش انتى فيرس وكان شغال مع الفير وال قبل كدة ارجو المساعدة السريعة اذا كان حد عندة حل للمشكلة دية

   خلاص اشتغل تاني  :Good:

----------


## waddah

الاخوان المتابعين لهذه التوصيات ارجو ممن تابع هذه التوصيات ان يبين لنا نتائجها واي العملات كانت افضل لتحقيق الأهداف :75 75:   انا راقبتها بالامس من بعد العصر وكلها حققت الاهداف :Good:   بس ما ادري كيف كانت طوال الشهر هذا :47 47:   لاني الصراحة بريح راسي شوي من مراقبة التحليل ووجع الراس :48 48:   وبتكون هذه التوصيات هي مرجعي للخوض بالسوق :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   تحياتي  :A012:

----------


## Dr.Forex

نعم  
نرجو من الاخت اسماء ان تعلمنا 
هل حققت ربح هذا الشهر من وراء تلك التوصيات ؟
وكم كانت نسبه الربح الي راس المال ؟

----------


## Dr.Forex

نرجو من الاخت اسماء ان تعلمنا 
هل حققت ربح هذا الشهر من وراء تلك التوصيات ؟
وكم كانت نسبه الربح الي راس المال ؟

----------


## asmaa2006

> نرجو من الاخت اسماء ان تعلمنا 
> هل حققت ربح هذا الشهر من وراء تلك التوصيات ؟
> وكم كانت نسبه الربح الي راس المال ؟

    هلا أخوي لحد الآن لي 15 يوم مشتركة معهم    وصلت ارباحي ل 360 نقطة وبالأيام الأخيرة بسبب ضرب الوقف  رجعت الأرباح ل 100 نقطة  ...  في شيء مهم احيانا السعر يتجاوز الوقف ب 7نقاط  وويرجع تاني لمساره بعد مايقفل الصفقة استغرب انهم يحسبوها  ومايكتبوا انه الصفقة ضربت الوقف ماأدري  يمكن فرق أسعار بين الشركات المهم انا تابعت 7 عملات  كندي سويسري باوند يورو  وباوند ين ويورو ين الربح لحد لآن ب 15 يوم 11% من رأس المال  :75 75:  بعد كل هالتعب بالمتابعة   يحتاج متابعة لصيقة عشان يغيروا الوقف  ونقاط  الدخول  كل كذا  ساعة

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CAD&int=2&ci=5&sid=9D1892420

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## koshaji

ألف شكر بس ممكن وضع الرابط الجديد لأن القديم بطل يفتح

----------


## asmaa2006

> ألف شكر بس ممكن وضع الرابط الجديد لأن القديم بطل يفتح

 http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=AUD-USD&int=2&ci=4&sid=9D2890590  :Good:

----------


## koshaji

شكرا جزيلا أخي توصياتهم رائعة كم يكلف الاشتراك بها

----------


## نجاح

مشكورين على هذه التوصيات أخت asmaa2006

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا جزيلا أخي توصياتهم رائعة كم يكلف الاشتراك بها

   اقرأ الموضوع من اوله وستجد رد   على كل اسئلتك     تحياتي  :Good:

----------


## waddah

شكلنا حسدنا التوصيات ضرب الاستوب في اليورو والباوند والفرنك
وما ادري عن البقية؟؟
معوضين انشاء الله

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكلنا حسدنا التوصيات ضرب الاستوب في اليورو والباوند والفرنك
> وما ادري عن البقية؟؟
> معوضين انشاء الله

     :Frown:   :Cry Smile:   اليوم  :47 47:

----------


## sam22

الاخت الكريمة
جزاك الله خيرا لما تقدميه للاخوة 
سؤال لو تكرمت : 
هل يجب ان ندخل في جميع التوصيات أم أننا نختار عملة او اثنتين للدخول فقط  
ما رأيك حسب تجربتك ؟؟

----------


## asmaa2006

> الاخت الكريمة
> جزاك الله خيرا لما تقدميه للاخوة 
> سؤال لو تكرمت : 
> هل يجب ان ندخل في جميع التوصيات أم أننا نختار عملة او اثنتين للدخول فقط  
> ما رأيك حسب تجربتك ؟؟

 انا دخلت على 7 ازواج خلال 15 يوم صفى معي 107 نقطة طبعا بعد خصم نقاط وقف الخسارة  الي انضربت المشكلة متعبة  مراقبة تغيير التوصيات كل فترة خوفا من ضياع توصية  :75 75:

----------


## sam22

> انا دخلت على 7 ازواج خلال 15 يوم صفى معي 107 نقطة طبعا بعد خصم نقاط وقف الخسارة  الي انضربت المشكلة متعبة مراقبة تغيير التوصيات كل فترة خوفا من ضياع توصية

  
اختي الكريمة  من خلال دخولك هل وجدت ترابط بين التوصيات  
بمعنى اذا لم نأخذ كل التوصيات واكتفينا بزوج واحد او اثنين هل تبقى هذه التوصيات مناسبة  
وسؤال اخر 
بالنسبة الى عملية تغيير التوصيات خلال 3 ساعات هل يقومون بارسال ايميل بذلك ام انك بحاجة الى مراقبة دائمة وعمل ريفريش على الصفحة كل فترة؟؟؟

----------


## asmaa2006

> اختي الكريمة من خلال دخولك هل وجدت ترابط بين التوصيات  
> بمعنى اذا لم نأخذ كل التوصيات واكتفينا بزوج واحد او اثنين هل تبقى هذه التوصيات مناسبة  
> وسؤال اخر 
> بالنسبة الى عملية تغيير التوصيات خلال 3 ساعات هل يقومون بارسال ايميل بذلك ام انك بحاجة الى مراقبة دائمة وعمل ريفريش على الصفحة كل فترة؟؟؟

     هلا أخوي  ....   شوف عندهم  هدف  انه كل  شهر يحققوا من كل  عملة  100 نقطة صافي حسب مافهمته  من اخونا المشرف الغائب الحاضر بقلوبنا محمد الحاج  لكن  لازم تدخل مع بداية الشهر وتتبع طريقتهم بتتبع الأستوب  ...  الشيء الثاني التوصيات تلاقيها ببرنامج شارت باشتراك شهري  50 دولار لازم تدخل على البرنامج وتابع التوصيات وفيها عشر عملات   اتمنى اني اجبتك  :Good:

----------


## نجاح

صباح الخير للجميع  
أذا ممكن الرابط لتوصية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
يعطيكم الف الف عافية

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=EUR-USD&int=2&ci=0&sid=9D3891443  :Regular Smile:

----------


## نجاح

الف شكر   :Good:   :Clock:

----------


## النزهه

الف شكر

----------


## النزهه

الحين مثلا انا شريت يورو 1.2628 وعلى حسب كلام التوصية انه بيوصل الى 1.2738 هل تتوقعون انه بوصل وهل لازم نحط الستوب اللي قالو عليه علما اني مبتدا في الوركس...

----------


## نجاح

تحية طيبة لك أخ النزهة 
بالنسبة لسؤالك مو لازم يصل الى الرقم او الهدف الي هم حاطينه ممكن يصل الي رقم قريب منه أقل وأعلى . 
وبالنسبة stop هو ايضا مهم جدا. 
حبيت اوضح شي مهم ان التوصية مو لازم تحقق الهدف كل مرة فيجب عليك أخي مراجعة الدورس التعليمية الموجودة في المنتدى وتدعم تحليلاتك مع التوصية  
والله أعلم

----------


## المناضل

> http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=EUR-USD&int=2&ci=0&sid=9D3891443

   الله يعطيك العافيه اخت اسماء :Regular Smile:

----------


## متيم اليورو

> الحين مثلا انا شريت يورو 1.2628 وعلى حسب كلام التوصية انه بيوصل الى 1.2738 هل تتوقعون انه بوصل وهل لازم نحط الستوب اللي قالو عليه علما اني مبتدا في الوركس...

 يا جماعة ... اليوم سيطل برنانكى ... ومنظرة عاوز يقلب الدنيا راس على عقب ... والاخوة المبتدئين وذو الحسابات الصغيرة ... لا يستطيعوا اليوم وغدأ مجاراة المفاجأة التى قد تحدث  . 
الهم انى بلغت .

----------


## النزهه

> يا جماعة ... اليوم سيطل برنانكى ... ومنظرة عاوز يقلب الدنيا راس على عقب ... والاخوة المبتدئين وذو الحسابات الصغيرة ... لا يستطيعوا اليوم وغدأ مجاراة المفاجأة التى قد تحدث . 
> الهم انى بلغت .

 من هذا نرنانكي 
وكم الساعة سيظهر  
وش توقعاتك لليورو

----------


## asmaa2006

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخت اسماء

  الله يعافيك  أخوي  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> الحين مثلا انا شريت يورو 1.2628 وعلى حسب كلام التوصية انه بيوصل الى 1.2738 هل تتوقعون انه بوصل وهل لازم نحط الستوب اللي قالو عليه علما اني مبتدا في الوركس...

    نصيحة صادقة    اخوي  اقرأ اكثر  عن الفوركس و تدرب  بعدين فكر بالتوصيات     :Regular Smile:    اليوم ضرب ستوبات بالتوصيات  حسدناهم   :47 47:

----------


## متيم اليورو

> من هذا نرنانكي 
> وكم الساعة سيظهر  
> وش توقعاتك لليورو

 يعنى انت دخلت فى صفقة ولا تنظر الى الاخبار وهناك جدول للاخبار مثبت للاستاذ طلال .. نرناكى على حد قولك فى 6 مساء جرينتش تايم .

----------


## لوتس

4gmt

----------


## نجاح

صباح الخير على الجميع  :Good:   
اذا ممكن رابط التوصية لهذا اليوم....    :A012:

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=AUD-USD&int=2&ci=4&sid=9D4890757  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الظاهر حسدنا الشركة  الأسبوع  من اوله ضرب استوبات على الكل  حتى الآن خسارة  400 نقطة  :Frown:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=AUD-USD&int=2&ci=4&sid=9D4890757

----------


## متيم اليورو

> الظاهر حسدنا الشركة  الأسبوع  من اوله ضرب استوبات على الكل  حتى الآن خسارة  400 نقطة    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=AUD-USD&int=2&ci=4&sid=9D4890757

 اختى برجاء التعلم والتحليل والمقارنة بين تحليلك والتوصية ... for secure deal

----------


## hadi75m

> الظاهر حسدنا الشركة الأسبوع من اوله ضرب استوبات على الكل  حتى الآن خسارة 400 نقطة    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...&sid=9D4890757

 كل توصيات اليوم مضروبه فيما عدا الاسترالى

----------


## asmaa2006

> اختى برجاء التعلم والتحليل والمقارنة بين تحليلك والتوصية ... for secure deal

    نحاول أدعي لنا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> كل توصيات اليوم مضروبه فيما عدا الاسترالى

    حتى توصيات البارح  وقبله وقبله  الأسترالي اصلا ما تفعل تحياتي

----------


## النزهه

صباح الخير على الجميع  :Good:   
اذا ممكن رابط التوصية لهذا اليوم....    :A012:

----------


## asmaa2006

> صباح الخير على الجميع    
> اذا ممكن رابط التوصية لهذا اليوم....

   http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=2&ci=2&sid=9D989427   نفسيا ماصرت  اتابعهم  لأنه الأسبوع  الماضي  كان نحس  كله ضرب ستوبات  :Frown:   تابع نقاط  الدعم والمقاومة هيه  الأهم

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

> http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=2&ci=2&sid=9D989427  نفسيا ماصرت اتابعهم لأنه الأسبوع الماضي كان نحس كله ضرب ستوبات   تابع نقاط الدعم والمقاومة هيه الأهم

 صباح المغنية قصدي صباحك سعيد وكانه عيد اسماء هانم  ليه اللون الحزين ده دانتي فاكهه المنتدى عمرك شوفتي فاكهه حزينة  :Regular Smile:   التوصيات تصيب وتخيب وانتي قولتي الخلاصه الدعم والمقاومة والدخول من عندها وجني الارباح فيها وبارك الله فيك   وصدقيني ما يحسد التوصيات الا مشتركيها  :Regular Smile:   خلي بالك انتي لو ما دخلتي وصبحتي على المنتدى بتوصياتك انا حرفع الموضوع لكوفي عنان والبرادعي حيشوف شغله وشوفي بقى لما البرادعي يشوف شغله  :Regular Smile:   وحسب مواقع التوصيات فان المحصله بتكون بالشهر فلازم تدخلي على التوصيات دايما لانك مادام الاسبوع اللي فات ضرب استوبات ممكن يكون الاسبوع ده استرجاع وتعويض للخسائر ان شاء الله ويكون نهاية الشهر مكسب يا ستي انا  وربي يوفق الجميع وبكرر شكري وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

----------


## asmaa2006

> صباح المغنية قصدي صباحك سعيد وكانه عيد اسماء هانم  ليه اللون الحزين ده دانتي فاكهه المنتدى عمرك شوفتي فاكهه حزينة   التوصيات تصيب وتخيب وانتي قولتي الخلاصه الدعم والمقاومة والدخول من عندها وجني الارباح فيها وبارك الله فيك   وصدقيني ما يحسد التوصيات الا مشتركيها   خلي بالك انتي لو ما دخلتي وصبحتي على المنتدى بتوصياتك انا حرفع الموضوع لكوفي عنان والبرادعي حيشوف شغله وشوفي بقى لما البرادعي يشوف شغله   وحسب مواقع التوصيات فان المحصله بتكون بالشهر فلازم تدخلي على التوصيات دايما لانك مادام الاسبوع اللي فات ضرب استوبات ممكن يكون الاسبوع ده استرجاع وتعويض للخسائر ان شاء الله ويكون نهاية الشهر مكسب يا ستي انا  وربي يوفق الجميع وبكرر شكري وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

  صباحك ورد..  بص  لا البرادعي ولا الجنايني ولا كوفي بزاته يقدر يعمل حاجة  بس كلمة حلوة من اي عضو أخدمهم  بعيوني لأنه فضل المنتدى عليا  كبير  :Regular Smile:   بس  انا تضايقت منهم  لأنه احيانا يضرب الأستوب ب 10 نقطة ويرتد  بسرعة  مايقولوا  ضرب الأستوب لأ يحسبوها ربح  واكثر من مرة وأحيانا  اتابعهم لحظيا الاقي  صفقتهم تفعلت  وانا  عندي لأ خصوصا  لما  ينزل  السعر  مثلا  الصفقة بيع باوند ين  واقترب من الصفقة  ب 10 نقاط ونزل  تلاقيهم  يفعلوا الصفقة وده شيء يزعل بصراحة .. ولو افترضنا اني دخلت كل توصية قبلها بعشر نقاط  والأستوب يبقى اكبر من الي سجلوه ويكون الخسائر اكبر  خليها على الله طارت 400نقطة الأسبوع الماضي  وربحهم  كله من 15  من الشهر الماضي ماتجاوز  150 نقطة   بص  كلم كوفي  عنان يشوف  لي  معرفة ببنك  كبير يبعت لي توصياته  :Good:

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

والله زعلتيني انا اللي بقيت حزين من موضوع تزوير النتائج مثل شركة تريد اليرتير برضه تقعد تبين انها كسبت وحققت اهدافها وهي في اوقات كتير تحقق الهدف الاول فقط او الصفقات تخسر ويقولوا خسرت 40 وهي 50 نقطه خساره او لعب في الكشوفات مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ربي معاكي انا كنت فاكرك كسبتي نقاط اكتر من 150 لان بقالك حوالي 20 يعني لو كل يوم 10 نقط يبقى بالهايف جدا 200 نقطة  بس سامحيني انا بدات اقلق من الشركة دي وانا اصلا ما عمري وثقت غير في نافوخي تقولي ايه صعيدي في البورصة الامريكية  :Regular Smile:   طيب حاولي تشوفي اي شركة صادقة او صادقة نص نص مش طالبيينها صادقة اه ونص  :Regular Smile:   همسة : صحيح لو ما فيها احراج تقوليلي هو اشتراكهم كام في الشهر

----------


## asmaa2006

> والله زعلتيني انا اللي بقيت حزين من موضوع تزوير النتائج مثل شركة تريد اليرتير برضه تقعد تبين انها كسبت وحققت اهدافها وهي في اوقات كتير تحقق الهدف الاول فقط او الصفقات تخسر ويقولوا خسرت 40 وهي 50 نقطه خساره او لعب في الكشوفات مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ربي معاكي انا كنت فاكرك كسبتي نقاط اكتر من 150 لان بقالك حوالي 20 يعني لو كل يوم 10 نقط يبقى بالهايف جدا 200 نقطة   بس سامحيني انا بدات اقلق من الشركة دي وانا اصلا ما عمري وثقت غير في نافوخي تقولي ايه صعيدي في البورصة الامريكية   طيب حاولي تشوفي اي شركة صادقة او صادقة نص نص مش طالبيينها صادقة اه ونص   همسة : صحيح لو ما فيها احراج تقوليلي هو اشتراكهم كام في الشهر

 45    دولار شهريا الأشتراك

----------


## النزهه

أختي لاتعملي استوب خليه مفتوح

----------


## عبده المصرى

نفس الشىء فى شركة مونى باور معظم الصفقات تخسر واكون متابع لهم متابعة لحظية وافاجأ مكتوب الصفقة قفلت على ربح

----------


## asmaa2006

> أختي لاتعملي استوب خليه مفتوح

    بدون ستوب  حتجيب  العيد  .......  عيد  الفطر وعيد الأضحى مع بعض  :EEK!:

----------


## نجاح

:A006:     :A015:    
تحياتي للجميع حبيت اوضح شغله مهمه عن التوصيات من قبل الشركة هي ممتازة وتحتاج الى توافقها مع تحليلاتنا الي احنا انقوم ابها واذا اختلفت ما ندخل فيها هذا هو رايي الشخصي.    :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:       :A012:

----------


## من يرحمني

إعتقادي إنك من المغرب أختي الحبيبة أسماء وشي حلو إن وحدة من بنات جنسي تشرفنا مبروك لك أختي الحبيبة هذه الثقة من الأعضاء وعن جد فرحانة وكأنه أنا صاحبة الموضوع (((ومبروك ملك الديمو هنااااااك)))  أختك ومحبتك (من يرحمني)

----------


## asmaa2006

> إعتقادي إنك من المغرب  أختي الحبيبة أسماء وشي حلو إن وحدة من بنات جنسي تشرفنا مبروك لك أختي الحبيبة هذه الثقة من الأعضاء وعن جد فرحانة وكأنه أنا صاحبة الموضوع (((ومبروك ملك الديمو هنااااااك)))  أختك ومحبتك (من يرحمني)

     ملك  الديمو هناك  مش  هنا   انتبهي  الأدارة لا تسمعك   :47 47:      الله يبارك  فيكي أختي  وعقبال انتي كمان  تفوزي  يارب   :Good:     وهذا  الرابط  الجديد  سوري تأخرت  اليوم  لأني  كنت فرحااااانه     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D10891440

----------


## asmaa2006

http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D12899983    في أحد يتابع التوصيات دي ولا لأ  :75 75:

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

انا متابع ولكن بهدوء  :Big Grin:  !!

----------


## al-qurashi55

متابعين متابعين 
بارك الله فيك 
بس لا تقطعين عنا هالتوصيات

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D148918357

----------


## طلال السميري

ماشاء الله عليك يااسماء يعطيك العافية على هالتواصل  بالتوفيق :Good:

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> الرابط الجديد    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D148918357

 جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## sam22

أختي الكريمة  
سؤال مهم بعد المباركة باللقب الجديد.............
هل استعنت خلال الشهر الماضي بهذه التوصيات وكيف وجدت النتائج 
وبرأيك هل هي مجدية والى اي حد؟؟؟؟

----------


## صقرالتداول

مشكوره اسماء

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   جهود طيبة ...وتواصل رائع   والى المزيد من العطاء المتميز

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## asmaa2006

> ماشاء الله عليك يااسماء  يعطيك العافية على هالتواصل  بالتوفيق

    جزاك  الله  الف  خير   :Teeth Smile:   :Shades Smile:      مدير  الموقع       بزاته    :EEK!:   :Good:    هنا

----------


## asmaa2006

العتيبي999 vbmenu_register("postmenu_147899", true);  Emirates المناضل     شاكر دعمكم وتشجيعكم  :Regular Smile:      sam22أختي الكريمة  
سؤال مهم بعد المباركة باللقب الجديد.............
هل استعنت خلال الشهر الماضي بهذه التوصيات وكيف وجدت النتائج 
وبرأيك هل هي مجدية والى اي حد؟؟؟؟    أخوي سام شوف  بصراحة  اكلت هواء بتوصياتهم الأسبوع الفائت  لكن بدأت أعتمد بصراحة على الدعم الثاني والثالث او المقاومة   وممتازة من 30 الى  50نقطة  خصوصا  من عائلة الباوند ودي كانت نصيحة  اخونا الحاج محمد علي  في  موضوعه  التشديد  على استخدام  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-CHF&int=1&ci=3&sid=9D14892323

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد   http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-JPY&int=1&ci=1&sid=9D15895307

----------


## خبير توب

السلام عليكم 
اخواني كيف التوصيات معاكم   
يعني كام تعطوها من 100

----------


## صقرالتداول

الف شكر اخت اسماء 
متى تطلع التوصيه القادمه ؟

----------


## asmaa2006

> الف شكر اخت اسماء 
> متى تطلع التوصيه القادمه ؟

     التوصيات بالرابط المرفق فقط  قم  بتغيير  العملة  وانظر للتوصية

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عبده المصرى

جهود كبير تشكرى عليه اخت اسماء،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## أحمد سليمان

سلام عليكم ... 
اخت اسماء اشكرك اولا على مجهودك ... 
اريد ان اخبرك انه يوجد طريقه اسهل لجلب اللينك للتوصيه وهي ان تقومي بالوقوف على  صفحه التوصيه نفسها (التي بالبرنامج) وتعملي امر (كليك يمين) بزار الكيبورد (موجود جنب زرار ctrl غالبا) ومن ثم اختاري خصائص (propertise) وسوف تظهر لكي صفحه بها اللينك للزوج التوصيه قومي بتظليله بالماوس  ونسخه  .... هذا كل شئ
بالتوفيق لكي ولكم جميعا

----------


## صقرالتداول

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مررررررره شكرا

----------


## صقرالتداول

مافي رابط جديد يا أسماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## asmaa2006

اليوم, 01:28 PM   رقم المشاركة : *165* عبده المصرى vbmenu_register("postmenu_148133", true);  المتداول العربي       جزاك  الله خير   
 اليوم 02:34 PMcondour     شكرا أخي حأحاول بطريقتك    
اليوم 06:08 PMصقرالتداول      المعذرة  تأخرت  وهذا الرابط  الجديد   http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D158914967

----------


## صقرالتداول

الف  شكر ودي  اهديك على الخاص بس مايمديني قبل عشرين مشاركه 
لأنك فعلا تستحقين الشكر

----------


## صقرالتداول

بتوقيت جرنتش اسماء؟ 
لان الرابط الي فوق قديم

----------


## asmaa2006

أخوي  صقر آخر رابط  هذا  هوه  أي تحديث  حتلاحظه طالما الرابط  شغال يعني مش  قديم   اول  مايقفل  الرابط  تعرف انه في رابط  حديث بعده  ممكن بعض التوصيات لم تحدث  اتمنى انك  تراجع الموضوع من اوله  تلاقي فيه  اشياء مهمة  تعينك  على فهم طريقة التوصية  ووقتها  تحياتي لك  :Good:

----------


## صقرالتداول

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككرا  لك

----------


## خبير توب

الاخت اسماء بارك الله فيك 
بس ممكن تعطيني رايك بالتوصيات يعني كام من عشرة 
انا اريد الاشتراك معاهم

----------


## asmaa2006

> الاخت اسماء بارك الله فيك 
> بس ممكن تعطيني رايك بالتوصيات يعني كام من عشرة 
> انا اريد الاشتراك معاهم

    التوصيات  كانت ممتازة بالأسبوع الأخير كل التوصيات ضربت ستوب  وخسرتني  صرت استخدم  الدعم والمقاومة  الثانية او الثالثة باستوبات بسيطة 25 نقطة   يعني ممتازة ماصرت اهتم بالتوصيات  الا في تحديد الأتجاه  ويهمني اكثر  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  :Good:

----------


## exceel

يعني تنصحين بعدم الاشتراك. ، هل تستخدمين خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الخاصة بالشركة؟ ومتى تقومين بالدخول بالنسبة للخطوط؟ اسف اسئلتي اسئلة مبتدىء واعذريني ويعذروني الاخوان

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعني تنصحين بعدم الاشتراك. ، هل تستخدمين خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الخاصة بالشركة؟ ومتى تقومين بالدخول بالنسبة للخطوط؟ اسف اسئلتي اسئلة مبتدىء واعذريني ويعذروني الاخوان

    بالنسبة للأشتراك هذي حرية شخصية بصفة  عامة انا انزل  الرابط  كل يوم   بمتابعة دائمة قدر المستطاع    بالنسبة لي استخدم  خط  المقاومة  او الدعم الثالث  في  حالة اختراق الدعم الأول والثاني  بسرعة  واستخدم  خط  المقاومة  او  الدعم الثاني في  حالة  اختراق  الأول بسهولة  ويكون الدخول بالقرب منها بهدف  30 ووقف 30 وتحرك  الأستوب 10 نقاط  مع كل ربح  10  :Good:

----------


## أحمد سليمان

انا لاحظت من متابعتي لمده يومين فقط ان نقاط الدخول في التوصيه  لا تتماشى مع نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ... رغم ان السعر يحترم هذه النقاط التي تحددها الشركه بشكل جيد

----------


## asmaa2006

> انا لاحظت من متابعتي لمده يومين فقط ان نقاط الدخول في التوصيه لا تتماشى مع نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ... رغم ان السعر يحترم هذه النقاط التي تحددها الشركه بشكل جيد

     لهذا  السبب أؤكد  على  ان المتاجرة بناء  على نقاط الدعم والمقاومة امر  ممتاز   :Good:

----------


## المناضل

:A015:   اختي اسماء الله يجزيك خير على ما تقومين به من خدمة الغير  :Regular Smile:   ولكن لي ملاحظه بسيطه بشأن وقت انزالك للرابط في المنتدى  :51 51:   وهي انه لا يوجد وقت محدد تقومين بإنزال الرابط فيه . :Frown:   وقد  تفوتنا ولا نستفيد منها  :Frown:  . فياليت تحددين موعد تضعين التوصيات فيه :Regular Smile:   الا اذا كانت الشركه لا تحدد وقت للرابط الجديد فهذا له باب وجواب :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   واعذريني على الاطاله  :Regular Smile:   وتقبلي ودي واحترامي :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> اختي اسماء الله يجزيك خير على ما تقومين به من خدمة الغير   ولكن لي ملاحظه بسيطه بشأن وقت انزالك للرابط في المنتدى   وهي انه لا يوجد وقت محدد تقومين بإنزال الرابط فيه .  وقد تفوتنا ولا نستفيد منها  . فياليت تحددين موعد تضعين التوصيات فيه  الا اذا كانت الشركه لا تحدد وقت للرابط الجديد فهذا له باب وجواب  واعذريني على الاطاله   وتقبلي ودي واحترامي

   أهلين  أخوي  المناضل  :Regular Smile:   شوف بالنسبة لوقت انزال الرابط  اول ماتقوم  الشركة بتغيير الرابط  اشيك  على الموضوع واشوف آخر  رابط  لو  ما اشتغل اروح اجيب الرابط الجديد وطالما  انا على النت راح اشيك  كل شوي وانزلها ابشر  بالنسبة للتوصيات والبعض  مايلحق  عليها بيني وبينك  :51 51:   انا أحيانا ما ألحق  عليها  يجلسوا  ساعات بدون تغيير فجأة يغيروا الدنيا كلها  :Frown:   افضل شيء  زي ماقلنا الأستفادة من  نقاط  الدعم  والمقاومة الثانية او الثالة لأنها قوية وتحترم بالغالب  :Good:  ومايحتاج  متابعة لصيقة يكفي مرتين  باليوم  عشان نعرف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة لمعظم العملات    وهذا الرابط  الجديد  :Cool:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=2&ci=2&sid=9D158921363

----------


## المناضل

> أهلين أخوي المناضل    شوف بالنسبة لوقت انزال الرابط اول ماتقوم الشركة بتغيير الرابط  اشيك على الموضوع واشوف آخر رابط لو ما اشتغل اروح اجيب الرابط الجديد وطالما انا على النت راح اشيك كل شوي وانزلها ابشر  بالنسبة للتوصيات والبعض مايلحق عليها بيني وبينك  انا أحيانا ما ألحق عليها  يجلسوا ساعات بدون تغيير فجأة يغيروا الدنيا كلها   افضل شيء زي ماقلنا الأستفادة من نقاط الدعم والمقاومة الثانية او الثالة لأنها قوية وتحترم بالغالب  ومايحتاج متابعة لصيقة يكفي مرتين باليوم عشان نعرف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة لمعظم العملات   وهذا الرابط الجديد    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=2&ci=2&sid=9D158921363

 الله يعطيك العافيه  :Regular Smile:   ومشكوره على الرابط وعلى تفاعلك معي  وتقبلي ودي واحترامي :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=1&ci=2&sid=9D16894357

----------


## الساهر

جزاك الله كل خير  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## Emirates

> الرابط الجديد   http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=1&ci=2&sid=9D16894357

  :A015:   ألف ألف شكر على تقديم هذه الفوائد  
والى المزيد من التواصل الطيب  
بارك الله تعالى فيك

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...id=9D168912757

----------


## BahraiN

> الرابط الجديد     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/ana...id=9D168912757

  
يعطيج الف عافية اختي اسماء على هالمجهود
جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 
بالتوفيق

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيج الف عافية اختي اسماء على هالمجهود
> جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 
> بالتوفيق  
> [/center]

    أهلين بشعلة  المنتدى   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد   http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D168916840

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D168919487

----------


## madro

بارك الله فيكي  وألف شكر

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي اسماء :Regular Smile:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:     جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نجاح

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:      :A012:

----------


## Mr.ZiZw

جزاك الله خير

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

اسماء اسماء تسلمي تسلمي ... ايه رايك في صدى صوتي ... خشن عارف  :Regular Smile:  ... اسكت احسن :Regular Smile:   منوره وتسلمي على الرابط الجديد انا معايا الاجدد منه  بالشاحن والجراب والهند فري انما ايه ستايل  :Regular Smile:   تسلمي بجد جدا بكرر شكري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم اسماء

----------


## asmaa2006

> اسماء اسماء تسلمي تسلمي ... ايه رايك في صدى صوتي ... خشن عارف  ... اسكت احسن   منوره وتسلمي على الرابط الجديد انا معايا الاجدد منه بالشاحن والجراب والهند فري انما ايه ستايل   تسلمي بجد جدا بكرر شكري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم اسماء

         أهليييييييييين إزيك ياطنط  :Big Grin:   خزائن  كنت فين  ياجدع ده الكل  بيسأل عليك    متغبش تاني ويبقى  طل علينا بين فترة  والتانية اصلي عاملة ملوخية بالأسترالي نيوزيلندي  ولسه  محدش  عايز  يذوقه  معايا متعلقة  فيه  لوحدى  :Teeth Smile:   جزاك  الله كل  خير  على التشجيع   :Good:      madro       المناضل    I_MUSTAFA_I   Mr.ZiZw     جزاكم  الله خيرا على التشجيع     والرابط الجديد   :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D17895903

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

ربي يسعدك ده شرف لخزائن وعائلته الكريمة اني ادخل موضوعك واتعطر به  بس الاسترالي تقصدي اللي كنت متعلقه فيه من حوالي 10 ايام ولا تقصدي غيره  انا احس انك بداتي تاخدي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة والرنج المتوقع حركه السعر فيه فقط وبطنشي التوصيات للشركة صوح صوح  :Regular Smile:   طيب حاولي تقيمي الوضع لمده شهر علشان ما تضيعي فلوسك على الفاضي في توصياتهم ولو موضوع اخونا تيمون وصلوا لشركه صادقة تحاولي تجريبيها وربي يوفقك يا اميره يا بنت الامراء  سلامي لكي وتحياتي

----------


## exceel

سلام ممكن الرابط

----------


## asmaa2006

> سلام ممكن الرابط

     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D1789820  :Good:

----------


## exceel

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## نجاح

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Clock:   :Clock:    :A012:

----------


## النزهه

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Clock:   :Clock:    :A012:

----------


## exceel

> http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D1789820

 شكرا لك على مجهوداتك ، لدي سؤال انت تستغلين خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الاولى او الثانية او الثالثة في الدخول ارجو ان توضحي واذا كان هناك رسم مرفق اكون شاكر لكي " اسئلة مبتدأ" لاني حاولت ادخل معها وان اخسر

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لك على مجهوداتك ، لدي سؤال انت تستغلين خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الاولى او الثانية او الثالثة في الدخول ارجو ان توضحي واذا كان هناك رسم مرفق اكون شاكر لكي " اسئلة مبتدأ" لاني حاولت ادخل معها وان اخسر

     شوف أخوي المقاومة الأولى  او الدعم الأول لو  تجاوزها  السعر بالضربة الأولى  يصير  الثانية حترده  لكن لو  افترضنا انه المقاومة الأولى  صدت السعر وبعدين كسرها  يصير المقاومة الثانية هشة وحتكسر بسهولة  وقتها نفكر بالمقاومة الثالثة  او  الدعم الثالث    أتمنى تكون الصورة وضحت   :Regular Smile:     الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D17899420

----------


## exceel

شكرا لك انا الى اشوفة انه حسب المعطيات انه في مقاومة عند 2715 لليورو دولار كم متوقع يرتد السعر في هذه الحالة

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لك انا الى اشوفة انه حسب المعطيات انه في مقاومة عند 2715 لليورو دولار كم متوقع يرتد السعر في هذه الحالة

   اشتر وحط الأستوب  تحتها ب 30 نقطة  والهدف  كل مايتحرك 10 نقاط  ارفع الأستوب  عشر  خذ  لك  30 او  50 نقطة   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لك انا الى اشوفة انه حسب المعطيات انه في مقاومة عند 2715 لليورو دولار كم متوقع يرتد السعر في هذه الحالة

     30 نقطة   +   :Cool:      زي  الحلاوة  لو  دخلت  مع اللمسة الأولى للدعم 2715  ...   على فكرة  عندك مشكلة باللفظ  الي وضعته لك  بالأحمر  بمشاركتك  لأنها دعم وليست مقاومة   تحياتي   :Good:

----------


## متيم اليورو

> أهليييييييييين إزيك ياطنط   خزائن  كنت فين  ياجدع ده الكل  بيسأل عليك    متغبش تاني ويبقى  طل علينا بين فترة  والتانية اصلي عاملة ملوخية بالأسترالي نيوزيلندي  ولسه  محدش  عايز  يذوقه  معايا متعلقة  فيه  لوحدى   جزاك  الله كل  خير  على التشجيع       madro       المناضل    I_MUSTAFA_I   Mr.ZiZw     جزاكم  الله خيرا على التشجيع     والرابط الجديد     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D17895903

 
اية ....طنط .... ومين خزائن اخى .... لا يا اسماء ... لا والف لا .... انا اقصد الملوخية  . ممكن تبعتى حبة على  E, Mail  ... ملوخية ... بالارانب كمان ... حرام عليكى ... انا حكنس السيدة عليكى ... ملوخية  ... ملخيية وكمان تنط ... اة منكم ... اة منكم يا ولاد حواء .

----------


## asmaa2006

> اية ....طنط .... ومين خزائن اخى .... لا يا اسماء ... لا والف لا .... انا اقصد الملوخية . ممكن تبعتى حبة على E, Mail ... ملوخية ... بالارانب كمان ... حرام عليكى ... انا حكنس السيدة عليكى (  السيدة ام كلثوم )   ... ملوخية ... ملخيية وكمان تنط ... اة منكم ... اة منكم يا ولاد حواء .

     :Big Grin:    :Big Grin:   :Teeth Smile:   :Big Grin:    :Big Grin:      الرابط الجديد   :Good:     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=USD-JPY&int=1&ci=1&sid=9D178915250

----------


## exceel

> 30 نقطة +      زي الحلاوة لو دخلت مع اللمسة الأولى للدعم 2715 ...  على فكرة عندك مشكلة باللفظ الي وضعته لك بالأحمر بمشاركتك لأنها دعم وليست مقاومة  تحياتي

 شكرا لكي هي فعلا دعم ليست مقاومة "من العجلة" حصلت ثلاث فرص الاولى لونق والثانية شورت والثالثة لونق لكن ما دخلت في اي وحدة منهم على الرغم انا عارف انها فرص "  :Angry Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لكي هي فعلا دعم ليست مقاومة "من العجلة" حصلت ثلاث فرص الاولى لونق والثانية شورت والثالثة لونق لكن ما دخلت في اي وحدة منهم على الرغم انا عارف انها فرص "

     الخوف  والطمع  اهم سببين للخسارة  وعدم  الربح   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

اكرر شكري لك يا اخت اسماء على هالمجهود الرائع و على فتح الموضوع  :Regular Smile: 
جزاج الله الف خير يارب و الله يوفقك دنيا و اخر 
تحياتي لك  :Rose:

----------


## asmaa2006

> اكرر شكري لك يا اخت اسماء على هالمجهود الرائع و على فتح الموضوع  
> جزاج الله الف خير يارب و الله يوفقك دنيا و اخر 
> تحياتي لك

    تستاهل اكثر وأكثر  :Regular Smile:    الله يوفقك وجزاك خير    الرابط  الجديد  :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D17891840

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:      http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D178921433

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

الف شكر لكِ

----------


## نجاح

صباح الخير على الجميع وتحياتي لكم والف شكر للأخت اسماء  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:     :Clock:   :Clock:   :Clock:   :Clock:

----------


## عبده المصرى

تعبينك ويانا اخت اسماء واشكرك على مجهودك الطيب وربنا يبارك فيكى ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D18896253

----------


## YML7E

الف شكر اخت اسماء 
بسال سؤال غريب شوي  :Regular Smile: 
بس لاني اول يوم اتابع فيه المنتدي والسوق  
بالنسبه للتوصيات بصراحه شفت الرابط بس الشي الوحيد الي فهمته هو اختيار نوع العمله من فوق
بس هل هو شراء او بيع  عند اي سعر ماعرفت بصراحه 
ياليت اعرف ايش هو السعر الي اتابعها واعمل الامر عليه

----------


## asmaa2006

> الف شكر اخت اسماء 
> بسال سؤال غريب شوي 
> بس لاني اول يوم اتابع فيه المنتدي والسوق  
> بالنسبه للتوصيات بصراحه شفت الرابط بس الشي الوحيد الي فهمته هو اختيار نوع العمله من فوق
> بس هل هو شراء او بيع عند اي سعر ماعرفت بصراحه 
> ياليت اعرف ايش هو السعر الي اتابعها واعمل الامر عليه

   هلا بيك  أخوي طالما اول  مرة  تدخل المنتدى والسوق  اسمح  لي ارحب  بيك  في منتداك  الفوركسي  الأول  وأنصحك بهذا  الرابط   التوصيات  ملحوق عليها  :Good:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=1396

----------


## YML7E

اهلين فيك ومشكوره علي الخدمه
بالنسبه للمواضيع هذي مريت عليه وعندي خلفيه بسيطه عن السوق 
بس كتجربه فعليه اول مره 
وعندي خلفيه عن الاسهم 
بس المشكله عندي مافهمت طريقه الارقام الموجوده في الروابط

----------


## asmaa2006

> اهلين فيك ومشكوره علي الخدمه
> بالنسبه للمواضيع هذي مريت عليه وعندي خلفيه بسيطه عن السوق 
> بس كتجربه فعليه اول مره 
> وعندي خلفيه عن الاسهم 
> بس المشكله عندي مافهمت طريقه الارقام الموجوده في الروابط

    راجع اول صفحة من هذا  الموضوع  حتلاقي شرح  بالصوت والصورة للرابط  :Regular Smile:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D188911900

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D188913810

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D188915903

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد   http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D188921970

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيز

اخت اسما السلام عليكم ليش الرابط ما يعمل معاي

----------


## asmaa2006

> اخت اسما السلام عليكم ليش الرابط ما يعمل معاي

    شغال زي العسل   :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D188921970

----------


## ألقناص

:A006:  شغال زي الفل مشكورة اختنا الغاليه على مجهودك

----------


## YML7E

> راجع اول صفحة من هذا الموضوع حتلاقي شرح بالصوت والصورة للرابط

  :A015:   
بصراحه دورت ماحصلت اي شرح وخاصه في الصفحه الاولي

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيز

فعلا اشتغل ومشكورة اختي على مجهودك الف الف شكر ولكن متى تتحدث  التوصيات

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد :Good:     http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D19894960

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

بارك الله فيك

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:    http://38.119.37.221/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D19899477

----------


## ToviaT

الاخت أسماء  على فكره ترى اللينك اللي حاطتوووو مش شغال وبتطلعلي دي الرسالة  Invalid session ID. Please reconnect يعطيكي الف عافيه  ومرسيه على مجهودك   :A012:

----------


## sindbad4s

نفس الرساله تطلع لي 
الرابط مش شغااااااااااال 
شكرا علي اي حال

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

اسماء ازيك وطمنيني الاسبوع اللي فات كنتي طابخة ايه على الفوركس غير الملوخيه بالاسترالي تصدقي كان نفسي في محشي ورق دولار وخوفت تقوليلي مسويا ريجيم  :Regular Smile:    عامله ايه  يا غاليه  فين توصيات يوم السبت والاحد انتي المفروض تكلمي الشركه وتقوليلهم  بدفع دم قلبي 45 ورقه خضرا في الشهر وتاكلوا عليا توصيات يومين كل اسبوع ده حتى يبقى استقطاع  :Regular Smile:   (لعلمك ممكن يكون توصيات يوم السبت والاحد كلها مكاسب علشان كده بيحجبوها صوح ولا مش صوح :Regular Smile: )  اتمنى لكي اجازه سعيدة وترجعي السوق وتحققي كل اللي تتمنيه  وزياده اللهم امين   ________________  sindbad4s اهلا يا باشا يعني اسماء حطت الرابط  الساعه 4 وانت داخل الساعه 10 قبل السوق ينزل بالستائر وتقول مش شغال (هو الحقيقه الرابط مش عايز  يشتغل هو قرر يكمل تعليمه  :Regular Smile: )   الرابط حبي كان بيشتغل وبيغيروا الاي بي كل حوالي ساعتين والله اعلم    وانت عامل ايه دلوقتي  :Regular Smile:  في الجيش يا دكتور سندباد وحذر فذر انا مين  :Regular Smile:   ونشوفكم بالف خير وبكرر شكري ليكي اسماء

----------


## asmaa2006

> اسماء ازيك وطمنيني الاسبوع اللي فات كنتي طابخة ايه على الفوركس غير الملوخيه بالاسترالي تصدقي كان نفسي في محشي ورق دولار وخوفت تقوليلي مسويا ريجيم    عامله ايه يا غاليه  فين توصيات يوم السبت والاحد انتي المفروض تكلمي الشركه وتقوليلهم بدفع دم قلبي 45 ورقه خضرا في الشهر وتاكلوا عليا توصيات يومين كل اسبوع ده حتى يبقى استقطاع   (لعلمك ممكن يكون توصيات يوم السبت والاحد كلها مكاسب علشان كده بيحجبوها صوح ولا مش صوح)  اتمنى لكي اجازه سعيدة وترجعي السوق وتحققي كل اللي تتمنيه وزياده اللهم امين   ________________  sindbad4s اهلا يا باشا يعني اسماء حطت الرابط الساعه 4 وانت داخل الساعه 10 قبل السوق ينزل بالستائر وتقول مش شغال (هو الحقيقه الرابط مش عايز يشتغل هو قرر يكمل تعليمه )  الرابط حبي كان بيشتغل وبيغيروا الاي بي كل حوالي ساعتين والله اعلم  وانت عامل ايه دلوقتي  في الجيش يا دكتور سندباد وحذر فذر انا مين   ونشوفكم بالف خير وبكرر شكري ليكي اسماء

       :Big Grin:    :Big Grin:   :009:   :Big Grin:    :Teeth Smile:    :Big Grin:      الرابط  الجديد  :Good:   http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D218918227

----------


## المسكين

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D218919207

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:        http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D218922847

----------


## salah181

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## المناضل

> الرابط الجديد           http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D218922847

     :A015:   الله يعطيك العافيه  لكن مع الاسف راح علينا

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:      بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير نظير

السعر12780 عند افتتاح السوق امس
يمكن يصعد ومن هناك شورط 
ولكن من وجهة نظرى اذا صعد12780 سوف نرى12850

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:       http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D22895463

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D22898453

----------


## نجاح

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:    
الف شكر

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D228911520

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد    :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D228920957

----------


## السرحان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,  أختنا أسماء جزاكي الله خيرا وألف شكر لاهتمامك وحبك الخير للجميع.

----------


## BahraiN

يعطيك العافية اختي اسماء على هالمجهود

----------


## صقرالتداول

جزاك الله خير يا اسمااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## smsaad

:A015:    بارك الله فيك

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,  أختنا أسماء جزاكي الله خيرا وألف شكر لاهتمامك وحبك الخير للجميع.

    جزاك  الله خير أخوي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيك العافية اختي اسماء على هالمجهود

    الله  يعافيك  أخوي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> جزاك الله خير يا اسمااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

    جزاك الله خير اخوي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> الله يعطيك العافيه

     الله يعافيك أخوي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك الله فيك

    وبارك فيك  أخوي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D228922807

----------


## المناضل

جزاك الله خير

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد   http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D228923550

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   أسعد الله تعالى صباحك بكل خير أختي الكريمة   أشكرك على جهودك المتواصلة معنا وخاصة التحديثات التي تزودينا بها   أولا بأول

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

ماشاء الله مجهود يشكر عليه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:       بارك الله فيك  *وسدد خطاك*

----------


## asmaa2006

> أسعد الله تعالى صباحك بكل خير أختي الكريمة   أشكرك على جهودك المتواصلة معنا وخاصة التحديثات التي تزودينا بها   أولا بأول

     أسعد  الله أيامك  بكل خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> ماشاء الله مجهود يشكر عليه

    يعطيك العافية  على  المرور  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك الله فيك  *وسدد خطاك*

  وبارك  فيك    :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D23893237

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد   :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D23899460

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D238919737

----------


## خالد الحلبى

شكرا لاهتمامك المستمر 
با لتوفيق ان شاء اللة

----------


## abc5151

مشكوره اخت أسماء الله يوفقك

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لاهتمامك المستمر 
> با لتوفيق ان شاء اللة

     جزاك  الله خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكوره اخت أسماء الله يوفقك

    جزاك الله  خيرا  لمرورك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D2489687

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D24898990

----------


## خالد الحلبى

الاخت اسماء 
يا اجمل ازهار المنتدى الرائع 
ما اجمل ان اراك فى المنتدى شعلة تضىء لنا الطريق الصعب
حقيقة لا اجد الكلمات المناسبة لاشكرك
ولكنى ادعو اللة ان يكتبة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## asmaa2006

> الاخت اسماء 
> يا اجمل ازهار المنتدى الرائع 
> ما اجمل ان اراك فى المنتدى شعلة تضىء لنا الطريق الصعب
> حقيقة لا اجد الكلمات المناسبة لاشكرك
> ولكنى ادعو اللة ان يكتبة فى ميزان حسناتك

   سَلِمَتْ أنَامِلُكْ   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D2589670

----------


## BahraiN

يعطيج العافية اختي اسماء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## النزهه

يعطيج العافية اختي اسماء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيج العافية اختي اسماء

      الله يعافيك يارب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيج العافية اختي اسماء

    الله يعافيك يارب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D258913723

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D258919577

----------


## خالد الحلبى

بارك اللة لك يا اسماء وبارك عليك

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:       بارك الله فيك

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك اللة لك يا اسماء وبارك عليك

    بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك الله فيك

  وبارك  فيك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D26897140

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D29894210

----------


## waddah

بارك الله فيك يا فارسة الروابط الجديدة للتوصيات

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:       *بارك الله فيك*   *وسدد خطاك*

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك الله فيك يا فارسة الروابط الجديدة للتوصيات

      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:      الله يبارك  فيك

----------


## asmaa2006

> *بارك الله فيك*   *وسدد خطاك*

    وبارك  فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المناضل

الله يجزيك كل خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D298910730

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط الجديد  :Good:    http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=1&ci=2&sid=9D298920123

----------


## BahraiN

يعطيج العافية اختي اسمااااااااء للأماااااااااااام يارب وبالتوفيقك لك و مشكووووووووووووووورة
تحياتي

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيج العافية اختي اسمااااااااء للأماااااااااااام يارب وبالتوفيقك لك و مشكووووووووووووووورة
> تحياتي

     الله يعافيييييييييييييييييييك  مشكوووووووووووور   على المرووووووووووور  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D30890373

----------


## Emirates

:A015:     يعطيكِ الله العافية أختي الكريمة على التواصل الطيب

----------


## نجاح

:Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:     :A012:

----------


## ToviaT

يعطيكي العافية يا أخت أسماء  ع المجهود الواضح   :A012:

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   جزاكى الله خيرا اخت اسماء

----------


## عبده المصرى

اولا مشكورة على المجهود وثانيا على المداومة الله يعطيك العافية اختى ،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## mido

:A006:    الاخت اسماء  مارأيك تشتركى معانا بمشروع المليون  اذا حابة ادخلى على الموضوع  لعلنا نتفع بعلمك   mido

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيكِ الله العافية أختي الكريمة على التواصل الطيب

     الله يعافيك  يارب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> 

      :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيكي العافية  يا أخت أسماء  ع المجهود الواضح

        الله يعافيك  يارب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> جزاكى الله خيرا اخت اسماء

     وإياّك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> اولا مشكورة على المجهود وثانيا على المداومة الله يعطيك العافية اختى ،،،،،،،،،،،

     الله يعافيك  يارب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> الاخت اسماء  مارأيك تشتركى معانا بمشروع المليون  اذا حابة ادخلى على الموضوع  لعلنا نتفع بعلمك   mido

    أهلين اخوي  يشرفني اني ادخل معاكم لكن  المشكلة  انه  اصلا  ماعندي علم عشان افيدكم  يعني حأكون عالة عليكم  :75 75:

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد  :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?cur=GBP-USD&int=1&ci=2&sid=9D30899807

----------


## amir

> أهلين اخوي يشرفني اني ادخل معاكم لكن المشكلة انه اصلا ماعندي علم عشان افيدكم   يعني حأكون عالة عليكم

 احي فيك تواضعك , بس انا شخصيا من فترة كنت عايز اعرف منك طريقة المتاجرة وخصوصا ان البنات من وجه نظري اكثر ابداعا وابتكارا من الرجل , ولو انتي زي ما بتقولي ماعندك علم مش مهم المهم الطريقة اللي تتبعيها للمكسب  :Regular Smile:  وان حتي علي بريد المنتدي الخاص , ودا طلب منك لو وافقتي علي  عرض الطريقة ابقي لك شاكرا ولو مش عايزة برضة لك شاكرا لان بصراحة يوميا بستفاد جدا من نقط الدعم والمقاومة وكثيرا ادخل المنتدي فقط لاحدثا , اتمني لك التوفيق دائما
تحياتي

----------


## asmaa2006

> احي فيك تواضعك , بس انا شخصيا من فترة كنت عايز اعرف منك طريقة المتاجرة وخصوصا ان البنات من وجه نظري اكثر ابداعا وابتكارا من الرجل , ولو انتي زي ما بتقولي ماعندك علم مش مهم المهم الطريقة اللي تتبعيها للمكسب  وان حتي علي بريد المنتدي الخاص , ودا طلب منك لو وافقتي علي عرض الطريقة ابقي لك شاكرا ولو مش عايزة برضة لك شاكرا لان بصراحة يوميا بستفاد جدا من نقط الدعم والمقاومة وكثيرا ادخل المنتدي فقط لاحدثا , اتمني لك التوفيق دائما
> تحياتي

  اهلين استاذ /  أمير   بصراحة طريقتي  عادية جدا وانا  اصلا  اتعقد من كثرة  الرسوم  على الشارت   الله يذكره  بالخير  أحد  الذين  تتلمذت على يدهم ذكر  لي  انه اسهل طريقة  للمتاجرة   هوه  بأبسط الطرق  ...  امامك  :75 75:     شوف  اولا  تتكون  عند الأنسان مع ألأيام  والمتابعة  حدس  ونوع من الخبرة طبعا اتابع  الأخبار  واشوف  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة لو الأتجاه مثلا  صعود  زي اليورو انتظره عند اول  دعم طبعا بعد  رؤية  الأفتتاح وأخذه  شراء وستوب بسيط  تحته مع ستوب متحرك  20 الى 30 نقطة و هذا  الي بالغالب ينقذني ويخرجني من صفقاتي  بدون خسارة  وياكثرها  او ثالث  مقاومة  او ثالث  دعم  السعر يحترمها  جدا  وآخذ شورت  او لونغ بأستوب بسيط  وأهداف متحركة ودائما يهمني  صفقتي  معدل  المخاطرة  1/2  طبعا الطريقة دي لي  اتبعها  فترة  قليلة لأني  كنت اتبع  التوصيات  بحذافيرها  وخسرتني  لأنهم غير صادقين  بالنتائج  لكن الآن الحمد  لله بدأت اعوض بس الموضوع  متعب شوي ... . وفي طريقة  تانية  شرحها لي واحد  خبير  على  الماسنجر وأشكره  جدا لأنه علمني امور كثيرة  حتى بدون  مايعرف  اسمي  موضوع  الهاي  واللو لليوم السابق   ولو  تلاحظ اعتماد الدعم والمقاومة بالشركة  دي  اعتماد كلي  على  الهايات  واللوات  لليوم  السابق   على فكرة كل كلامي معروف  عند  الكل بس  التنفيذ يكون صعب  وترويض  النفسية  بكلمة  اني مستعد أتقبل  اي  خسارة يجعل الأنسان  اكثر  جرأة  وهذا  يفتح  له  طريق الربح  بدون  طمع  اوتهور ...  طبعا قبل  كل ده  توفيق من ربنا  ورزق من عنده   :Regular Smile:

----------


## amir

> اهلين استاذ / أمير   بصراحة طريقتي عادية جدا وانا اصلا اتعقد من كثرة الرسوم على الشارت  الله يذكره بالخير أحد الذين تتلمذت على يدهم ذكر لي انه اسهل طريقة للمتاجرة  هوه بأبسط الطرق ... امامك    شوف اولا تتكون عند الأنسان مع ألأيام والمتابعة حدس ونوع من الخبرة طبعا اتابع الأخبار  واشوف نقاط الدعم والمقاومة لو الأتجاه مثلا صعود زي اليورو انتظره عند اول دعم طبعا بعد رؤية الأفتتاح وأخذه شراء وستوب بسيط تحته مع ستوب متحرك 20 الى 30 نقطة و هذا الي بالغالب ينقذني ويخرجني من صفقاتي بدون خسارة وياكثرها او ثالث مقاومة او ثالث دعم السعر يحترمها جدا وآخذ شورت او لونغ بأستوب بسيط وأهداف متحركة ودائما يهمني صفقتي معدل المخاطرة 1/2 طبعا الطريقة دي لي اتبعها فترة قليلة لأني كنت اتبع التوصيات بحذافيرها وخسرتني لأنهم غير صادقين بالنتائج لكن الآن الحمد لله بدأت اعوض بس الموضوع متعب شوي ... . وفي طريقة تانية شرحها لي واحد خبير على الماسنجر وأشكره جدا لأنه علمني امور كثيرة حتى بدون مايعرف اسمي موضوع الهاي واللو لليوم السابق  ولو تلاحظ اعتماد الدعم والمقاومة بالشركة دي اعتماد كلي على الهايات واللوات لليوم السابق  على فكرة كل كلامي معروف عند الكل بس التنفيذ يكون صعب وترويض النفسية بكلمة اني مستعد أتقبل اي خسارة يجعل الأنسان اكثر جرأة وهذا يفتح له طريق الربح بدون طمع اوتهور ...  طبعا قبل كل ده توفيق من ربنا ورزق من عنده

 اشكرك جدا لاهتمامك بالرد , وعلي فكرة انا حاليا اعتمد فقط علي خطوط الدعم والمقاومة مثلك تمام واحاول ان اطور طريقة جديدة تساعد في الدخول معها ولكن بدون اي مؤشرات اطلاقا , مثل القنوات علي الفريمات الصغيرة والخطوط الرقمية , لكن للاسف لسه تحت التجديد والاختبار خصوصا ان مهما اعتمد استراتيجية هذه الايام اعتقد انها ممكن تبقي غير مجدية في ايام اخري لوضوح السوق هذه الفترة , الله معك ويوفقك
تحياتي

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابط  الجديد   :Good:     http://209.73.194.141/ext/sp/html/analysis.asp?sid=9D31895973

----------


## asmaa2006

الرابطالجديد  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د* :Good:

----------


## Emirates

> *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

  :A015:    أسعد الله تعالى صباحك بكل خير اختي الكريمة   أكررشكري وتقديري لجهودك معنا   * وأفيدك بأن الرابط أصبح غير لا يمكن الدخول عليه ...هل هناك تحديثات جديدة   ننتظرها   ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*  :Good:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:      بارك الله فيك  وسدد خطاك   ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك الله فيك  وسدد خطاك   ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

    جزاك الله  خيرا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*  :Good:

----------


## عبده المصرى

ايه الروابط الشيك دى يا اسماء فعلا سيكون لك شأن فوركسى قريبا ان شاء الله فبالتوفيق دائما،،،،

----------


## asmaa2006

> ايه الروابط الشيك دى يا اسماء فعلا سيكون لك شأن فوركسى قريبا ان شاء الله فبالتوفيق دائما،،،،

   شاكرة  مرورك وكلماتك المشجعة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*  :Good:

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه اخت اسماء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخت اسماء

     الله يعافيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*  :Good:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:A006:    بارك الله فيك   وسدد خطاك  وزادك بسطتا في   العلم والرزق

----------


## عبده المصرى

شكرا على مداومتك وحرصك على نفع اخوانك مما يبين ان اخلاقك عاليه جدا فربنا يحميكى دائما ويرفعك لاعلى الدرجات الفوركسيه قولى امين،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا على مداومتك وحرصك على نفع اخوانك مما يبين ان اخلاقك عاليه جدا فربنا يحميكى دائما ويرفعك لاعلى الدرجات الفوركسيه قولى امين،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

   آمين وإياك يارب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيز

اللة يحميكي لشبابك يا اسما يا غالية على كل اللي في المنتدى  وين الرابط الجديد وشكرا

----------


## asmaa2006

> اللة يحميكي لشبابك يا اسما يا غالية على كل اللي في المنتدى وين الرابط الجديد وشكرا

    جزاك الله  خير   :Regular Smile:     الرابط  السابق  لازال يعمل لم  يتغير  تجده فوق  قبل آخر ثلاث ردود  :Good:

----------


## RAKAN tm

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخوان ما فهمت شي  التوصية شنو اتقول بالظبط انا ما اعرف انكليزي يا ليت الرد بسرعه لاني داش عملية شراء من 12931

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا اخوان ما فهمت شي التوصية شنو اتقول بالظبط انا ما اعرف انكليزي يا ليت الرد بسرعه لاني داش عملية شراء من 12931

   لم  تنزل توصية  حتى الآن  وهم ينتظروا الشراء من سعر ومكان افضل    وارجو متابعة الموضوع  من  الصفحة الأولى تجد فيها شرح بالصور    عن طريقة قراءة نقاط الدعم والمقاومة وكيفية الأستفادة منها بالمتاجرة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## RAKAN tm

اسف جدا بس انا مستعجل يا ليت احد يفيدني لاني تحت نيران الخسارة حاليا وخايف خسارتي اتزيد 
انا ماخذ اليورو دولار - بيع - من 12931 انصحوني الله يجزاكم خير 
انا اول مره اشارك وما اعرف مواعيدكم

----------


## asmaa2006

> اسف جدا بس انا مستعجل يا ليت احد يفيدني لاني تحت نيران الخسارة حاليا وخايف خسارتي اتزيد 
> انا ماخذ اليورو دولار - بيع - من 12931 انصحوني الله يجزاكم خير 
> انا اول مره اشارك وما اعرف مواعيدكم

    أقصى وقف  لاتتجاوزه  12995   كان الله في عونك

----------


## sam22

> اسف جدا بس انا مستعجل يا ليت احد يفيدني لاني تحت نيران الخسارة حاليا وخايف خسارتي اتزيد 
> انا ماخذ اليورو دولار - بيع - من 12931 انصحوني الله يجزاكم خير 
> انا اول مره اشارك وما اعرف مواعيدكم

  
اخي العزيز 
لدينا نقطة مهمة 1.2970 لو اغلقت الشمعة تبع الساعة فوقها فهو متجه نحو 1.3010 ثم 1.3058 
لذلك انتبه لشمعة الساعة  
ولو اغلقت شمعة الساعة تحت 1.2926 او حواليها فهناك فرصة مقبولة للوصول الى 1.2882 او 1.2848 
لنتبه الى الستوكاستيك على شارت الساعة  
كذلك انتبه لموضوع ان بعض الاسواق مغلقة اليوم فستكون الحركة ضعيفة الى السوق الامريكي 
والى الاجتماع الثلاثي   
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## RAKAN tm

> أقصى وقف لاتتجاوزه 12995 كان الله في عونك

 ماني فاهم يا ليت شرح مبسط اكثر  شكرا جزيلا

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## asmaa2006

> *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

 تنويه الرابط لا زال يعمل لهذا لم يتم تغييره أتمنى لكم أرباح وفيرة  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

    ولا زال الرابط  يعمل للمتابعين   :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولا زال الرابط يعمل للمتابعين

 ممتاز اختى اسماء   متابعين معك ان شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## نجاح

تحياتي لك اخت اسماء  
وتحياتي لك اخ سمير 
ويعطيكم الف عافية على هذه الجهود والمتابعة المستمرة

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   ألف ألف شكر أختي الكريمة على هذه الخدمات الرائعة ...والفوائد الجميلة

----------


## bigo

*الف شكر اختى الكريمة وجزاك الله خير *

----------


## BahraiN

مشكووووووووور يا نجمتنا على الرابط

----------


## تاجر مهم

يعطيك الف عااااااااااافيه  
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي  لك

----------


## asmaa2006

> ألف ألف شكر أختي الكريمة على هذه الخدمات الرائعة ...والفوائد الجميلة

     شكرا على المرور  والتشجيع   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> *الف شكر اختى الكريمة وجزاك الله خير *

    الشكر  موصول لك  وجزاك  الله خيرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكووووووووور يا نجمتنا على الرابط

     يعطيك  العافية ياشعلة  المنتدى  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيك الف عااااااااااافيه  
> تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي لك

     الله يعافيك  يارب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*     :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## يورو2006

شكرا لكى
بس الرابط لايعمل عندى
وتظهر هذه الرساله
Invalid session ID. Please reconnect

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*........ :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## عبده المصرى

اخت أسماء برجاء التأكد من هذا الرابط الأخير،،،،،،،،، 
وحشتنى والله اختى اسماء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله،،،،،،،،،

----------


## asmaa2006

إخواني متابعين  التوصيات او  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  الشركة لم  تحدث  بعض  العملات سواء بالتوصيات  او خطوط الدعم والمقاومة منذ  5 أيام ربما بسبب الأخبار   .... لكن  هناك ازواج تم فيها  التحديث يرجى التأكد  من آخر تحديث  قبل الأعتماد على التوصيات او  خطوط  الدعم  والمقاومة وتكون في الوسط بين  خطوط  الدعم والمقاومة  مع  تمنياتي لكم بأرباح  وفيرة  :Regular Smile:   :Good:

----------


## cashu

> إخواني متابعين  التوصيات او  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  الشركة لم  تحدث  بعض  العملات سواء بالتوصيات  او خطوط الدعم والمقاومة منذ  5 أيام ربما بسبب الأخبار   .... لكن  هناك ازواج تم فيها  التحديث يرجى التأكد  من آخر تحديث  قبل الأعتماد على التوصيات او  خطوط  الدعم  والمقاومة وتكون في الوسط بين  خطوط  الدعم والمقاومة  مع  تمنياتي لكم بأرباح  وفيرة

 اختي اسماء :
بما انك فزتي بالمركز الاول فسؤالي هل كان اعتمادك على هذة التوصيات فقط  :75 75:

----------


## asmaa2006

> اختي اسماء :
> بما انك فزتي بالمركز الاول فسؤالي هل كان اعتمادك على هذة التوصيات فقط

    هلا اخوي  كاشيو   :Regular Smile:     نفس  سؤالك  قمت بالأجابة  عليه بالتفصيل في  هذا  الرابط   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*     :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## Mr.stayl

أختي مرحبا بك و مبروك عليك المركز
المهم
انا حملت البرنامج
لكن مش عارف في اي وقت يتم تحديت التوصيات
لو ممكن الوقت عشان ادخل و اخرج صح
و اين تكون الدعوم و المقاومات للاستفادة منها 
مشكور جدا جدا

----------


## asmaa2006

حياك  الله أخي الكريم  :Regular Smile:      بالنسبة للتحديثات ليس لها وقت  محدد بعض  الأحيان  كل ساعتين  وأحيانا كل اسبوع    اسبوع  تحتاج  الى بعض  الجهد بالمتابعة  بالنسبة لقراءة خطوط  نقاط  الدعم والمقاومة  فتفضل  هذه  الصورة    ستشرح  لك  الكثير  :Good:

----------


## خالد الحلبى

مبروك يا اجمل ازهار المنتدى
مبروك يا نجمة المتداول العربى 
مبروك يا فارسة التوصيات
 مبروك يا سيدة شاشة العملات
مبروك يا سيدة الالقاب...
الف مبروك على المركز الاول
تحياتى

----------


## asmaa2006

> مبروك يا اجمل ازهار المنتدى
> مبروك يا نجمة المتداول العربى 
> مبروك يا فارسة التوصيات
> مبروك يا سيدة شاشة العملات
> مبروك يا سيدة الالقاب...
> الف مبروك على المركز الاول
> تحياتى

     الله يبارك  فيك  ده كله ألقاب  :EEK!:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*      :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   أسعد الله تعالى صباحك بكل خير   وشكرا على هذا النقل بفوائده وتحليلاته

----------


## asmaa2006

> أسعد الله تعالى صباحك بكل خير   وشكرا على هذا النقل بفوائده وتحليلاته

    وأيامك بكل خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*       :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم  
الأخت أسماء الله يعطيك العافية  
ومشكورة على التوصيات الرائعة

----------


## poor

> *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

   شكرا لتعاونك  في بعض الردود احد الاخوان يقول حمّل برنامج هل يوجد برنامج او فقط الرابط المذكور اعلاة. جعل ذلك في موازين اعمالك   poor

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم  
> الأخت أسماء الله يعطيك العافية  
> ومشكورة على التوصيات الرائعة

      الله يعافيك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لتعاونك   في بعض الردود احد الاخوان يقول حمّل برنامج هل يوجد برنامج او فقط الرابط المذكور اعلاة. جعل ذلك في موازين اعمالك   poor

     أهلا أخي الكريم   نعم  هناك برنامج  تجريبي مجاني مدته شهر  واحد يمكنك تحميله  عبر قراءة  الصفحة الثانية  من هذا الموضوع به  شرح  مفصل لطريقة التحميل   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*        :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم  
الأخت اسماء 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الفهـــد

اخت اسماء ما اقول غير الله يرحم والديك ويزيدك من فضله ورزقه  
دعوة اخ لك في الله لا يعرفك ولا تعرفينه

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم  
> الأخت اسماء 
> الله يعطيك العافية

     الله يعافيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> اخت اسماء ما اقول غير الله يرحم والديك ويزيدك من فضله ورزقه  
> دعوة اخ لك في الله لا يعرفك ولا تعرفينه

 هذا ماأبحث عنه وهي من أفضل الدعوات حينما تكون في ظهر الغيب ولك مثل هذا الدعاء وأكثر في هذا اليوم الفضيل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو أثير

جهد رائع اختي الكريمة  
اسال الله العظيم لك التوفيق وأن يرزقكي من حيث لا تحتسبي  
ويرزقك الجنة ويبعد وجهك  عن النار  
اعجبني جدأ توقيعك اول مرة اشوفه ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ..  أختي أسماء .. شكرا لك على التوضيحات المهمة وألف مبروك على المركز الأول .. :Good:   أي ها يا هيك البنات يا بلا .. :015:   :Thumbs Up:   سلااااااااام

----------


## Al-Waseem

جزاكي الله كل خير يا أخت أسماااااااااااااااااء  
و أثابك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## asmaa2006

> جهد رائع اختي الكريمة  
> اسال الله العظيم لك التوفيق وأن يرزقكي من حيث لا تحتسبي  
> ويرزقك الجنة ويبعد وجهك عن النار  
> اعجبني جدأ توقيعك اول مرة اشوفه ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
> وفقك الله

   الأروع حضورك مشرفنا الخلوقجزاك الله كل الخير على دعواتك ولك أضعافها ورزقك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم .. أختي أسماء .. شكرا لك على التوضيحات المهمة وألف مبروك على المركز الأول ..  أي ها يا هيك البنات يا بلا ..   سلااااااااام

     الله يبارك  فيك      تحياتي لمرورك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> جزاكي الله كل خير يا أخت أسماااااااااااااااااء  
> و أثابك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

     جزاك  الله خيرا ولا حرمك  الأجر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*         :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*          :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## المتعلم دائما

thanks asmaa

----------


## المتعلم دائما

there is good way to go to the link without asmaa put her every time 
the way:  
first go to the link and open the page   
scond  go to favoriteon the top of the page and  save it  
third   close the page  and open new web  page  
four  
go to favorite and choose the linke what u save it  will open  the  recommendation page and enjoy it  
last thanks very much to our sister asmaa

----------


## تاجر مهم

يعطيك الف عااااااااافيه  
تحيااااااااااتي واخترامي لكي

----------


## asmaa2006

> there is good way to go to the link without asmaa put her every time 
> the way:  
> first go to the link and open the page   
> scond go to favoriteon the top of the page and save it  
> third close the page and open new web page  
> four  
> go to favorite and choose the linke what u save it will open the recommendation page and enjoy it  
> last thanks very much to our sister asmaa

   thanks       :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيك الف عااااااااافيه  
> تحيااااااااااتي واخترامي لكي

      الله يعافيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*           :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> there is good way to go to the link without asmaa put her every time 
> the way:  
> first go to the link and open the page   
> scond go to favoriteon the top of the page and save it  
> third close the page and open new web page  
> four  
> go to favorite and choose the linke what u save it will open the recommendation page and enjoy it  
> last thanks very much to our sister asmaa

     Merci beaucoup,  mais je change a chaque fois le lien  et je le remplace par le nouveau   Cordiale salutation     :75 75:

----------


## ابو لمى

السلام عليكم  
الله يهطيك العافية

----------


## asmaa2006

> السلام عليكم  
> الله يهطيك العافية

     الله يعافيك    :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*            :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## خالد الحلبى

شكرا لمجهودك المستمر
وحرصك على مصلحة الجميع
انت بحق زهرة المنتدى
وشعلة المنتدى
ونجمة المنتدى

----------


## asmaa2006

> شكرا لمجهودك المستمر
> وحرصك على مصلحة الجميع
> انت بحق زهرة المنتدى
> وشعلة المنتدى
> ونجمة المنتدى

    شكرا لمرورك  وإطراؤك الرقيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*             :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*              :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## عبده المصرى

:A013:   :A015:  برجاءأختى أسماء ده أخر تعديلتقبلى شكرى وإمتنانى :A012:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> برجاء أختى أسماء ده أخر تعديل تقبلى شكرى وإمتنانى

        :Angry Smile:    :Angry Smile:   :Sad:   :Angry Smile:    :Angry Smile:

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله عسل أختى أسماء كنت منتظر الرد أشد من كده عموما أشكرك على الرد صدقينى مداعبة أخوية،،،

----------


## asmaa2006

> والله عسل أختى أسماء كنت منتظر الرد أشد من كده عموما أشكرك على الرد صدقينى مداعبة أخوية،،،

      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*                :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

يعطيك العافية اسمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ام ريما

الارقام بعيده عن السوق الان

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

احببت فقط الاشارة الي اننا نضع توصيات في استراتيجية المتداول العربي لاستفادة الجميع وهدا ليس من باب الدعاية هنا ولكن لمصلحت الجميع  بارك الله فيكم 
متمنيا لكم التوفيق

----------


## asmaa2006

> يعطيك العافية اسمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

     الله يعافييييييييييييييييك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> الارقام بعيده عن السوق الان

    أختي أم ريما  تابعي  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  المستويات  الثالثة  منها  جيدة للعمل  عليها  والتوصية  لا تأخذي بها الا أذا توافقت  مع رؤيتك  :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*                 :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*          :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*           :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## shark net

بارك الله فيك

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*          :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   جزاكِ الله تعالى خيرا أختي الكريمة على هذا الجهد

----------


## asmaa2006

> جزاكِ الله تعالى خيرا أختي الكريمة على هذا الجهد

    شكرا لمرورك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*           :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*            :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## f,sud]

السلام عليكم ايش مشكلة الرابط يا اعزائى

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*             :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## f,sud]

:Good:  شكرا لحسن تعاونكم مع تمنياتي باروع اللحظات الربحية :Good:

----------


## waddah

ما شاء الله عليك يا اخت اسماء نشاط وحيوة مستمر  الله يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

> ما شاء الله عليك يا اخت اسماء نشاط وحيوة مستمر  الله يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك

     أنت  فين  ياراجل ,,,,,  بسأل  عليك  والأعضاء بيسألوا عليك  ...............   متغبش تاني لو سمحت  وطُل علينا كل فترة وفترة ............   تحيتي وشكري وتقديري  على مرورك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## waddah

> أنت فين ياراجل ,,,,,  بسأل عليك والأعضاء بيسألوا عليك ...............   متغبش تاني لو سمحت وطُل علينا كل فترة وفترة ............  تحيتي وشكري وتقديري على مرورك

 تسال عنك العافية انشاء الله يا اخت اسماء 
والله كنت في اجازة 
والحمدلله رجعت بالسلامة وطبعا ما اقدر استغني عن هذا المنتدى الرائع با صحابه  :Regular Smile:    :A012:

----------


## moataz_alem

ماذا يعني هذا:
Raise Buy 
Took Small Profit 
Lower Sell
Took Profit On Short Positions 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## asmaa2006

مقتبس من شرح استاذنا  الكريم  / محمد  الحاج   :Regular Smile:  الله يرده بالسلامة  ..............    
moataz_alemماذا يعني هذا:
Raise Buy 
Took Small Profit 
Lower Sell
Took Profit On Short Positions 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     أرجو رؤية هذا الشرح  ليسهل  عليك قراءة  التوصية

----------


## asmaa2006

صار الرابط يتغير كل أسبوع شكلهم تعبوا من تغييره كل شوي زي زمان  :Regular Smile:                          *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*                                     :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

يسلموووووووو

----------


## waddah

> صار الرابط يتغير كل أسبوع شكلهم تعبوا من تغييره كل شوي زي زمان                              *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

       ده معناه انك ما تطلي على المنتدى ؟؟؟؟ تدلي علينا بمشاركاتك القيمة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

> ده معناه انك ما تطلي على المنتدى ؟؟؟؟ تدلي علينا بمشاركاتك القيمة

  هوه انا أقدر  استغني   :Regular Smile:    بس  مو  عشان  ادلي  بمعلوماتي  لأ عشان  استفيد اكثر   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*              :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## asmaa2006

كُح كُح كُح كُح ايه الغبار ده كله  ... الموضوع صار قديم جدا    يرفع ممكن عابر سبيل يعدي ويستفيد نكسب منه دعوة حلوة في هذا اليوم الفضيل  :Regular Smile:     *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## BahraiN

> كُح كُح كُح كُح ايه الغبار ده كله  ... الموضوع صار قديم جدا            يرفع ممكن عابر سبيل يعدي ويستفيد نكسب منه دعوة حلوة في هذا اليوم الفضيل                *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

   
ههههههههههههههههه
كح كح كح من وين طلع الموضوع 
يالله نقول مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير
و الله يوفقك و يخليك حق اهلك و يحقق امنياتك يارب و يخفف خسايرك و يطول في عمرك و و و و  
هههههههه
يالله تحياتي  :77 77:

----------


## sshalaby

> السلام عليكم يا اسماء
> في اعتقادي انكي من مصر ....انا محمد عبدالله من مصر ايضا واريد منك طلب وارجو ان لا تخذليني 
> اريد منك المساعده في تعليمي الفوركس وكيف ابدأ واتاجر لاني مش فاهم اي حاجه في هذا المجال وعملت مشاركات كتير في الموقع بس مش عارف ابدأ ازاي فارجو منك التواصل معي عبر الايميل للضروره وشكرا [email protected]
> علما باني حضرت سيمنار ل e-money power لكن في حاجات عايزك تساعديني فيها ...
> في انتظار الرد ان شاء الله

 اخي الفاضل احذر من هذه الشركة فقد نصبت على الكثير منا

----------


## asmaa2006

> ههههههههههههههههه
> كح كح كح من وين طلع الموضوع 
> يالله نقول مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير
> و الله يوفقك و يخليك حق اهلك و يحقق امنياتك يارب و يخفف خسايرك و يطول في عمرك و و و و  
> هههههههه
> يالله تحياتي  [/center]

   طلع من الأرشيف  :Cool:  جزاك الله خير على دعواتك الجميلة أخوي بحرين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## naderdark

*حمد الله على السلامه فينك يا أخت أسماء عاش من شافك أيوه كده عود حميد ولا تنسينا دائما بالمقولة الشهيره " أين الرابط الجديد؟" بالتوفي*ق

----------


## asmaa2006

> *حمد الله على السلامه فينك يا أخت أسماء عاش من شافك أيوه كده عود حميد ولا تنسينا دائما بالمقولة الشهيره " أين الرابط الجديد؟" بالتوفي*ق

     الله يسلمك موجودة  على  طول   :Regular Smile:     الرابط  موجود بس  محد يسأل  الآن  عن  التوصيات  صاروا  كلهم استاذة  :Good:    *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## salah181

حمد الله على السلامه

----------


## mtawheed

> اخي الفاضل احذر من هذه الشركة فقد نصبت على الكثير منا

  :A015:  
من فضلك يا أستاذ شلبي توضح لنا كيف نصبت عليكم هذه الشركة
وهل سمعت عن نظام التوصيات اللي عاملينه ؟
وعن البرنامج الذي يفعل هذه التوصيات أوتوماتيكيا ويدير حسابك ورأس مالك من خلاله (autopilot)
ما رأيك في هذه الطريقة ؟ عيوبها ؟ مزاياها ؟
هل الشركة نصابة ؟ من فضلك وضح كيف ؟  :A011:    :A004:

----------


## Peace4all

صباح الخير يا استاذة اسماء ممكن لو في تعب الرابط اشكرك

----------


## fxtar

ممكن الرابط الجديد؟

----------


## asmaa2006

> صباح الخير يا استاذة اسماء ممكن لو في تعب الرابط اشكرك

     *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*     معليش  على التأخير  لأني  أقضي إجازتي السنوية  هذه  الأيام   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الفاضل احذر من هذه الشركة فقد نصبت على الكثير منا

 و انا كمان ضحية من ضحايا هذة الشركة
بس مين يقدر عليهم

----------


## Peace4all

> *ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*     معليش على التأخير لأني أقضي إجازتي السنوية هذه الأيام

 اشكرك واسف لأزعاجك

----------


## asmaa2006

> و انا كمان ضحية من ضحايا هذة الشركة
> بس مين يقدر عليهم

    إزاي  ضحايا  :75 75:   ياريت توضيح   لو قرأت  الموضوع من اوله ذكرت  تجربتي معهم  وكيفية  تجنب التوصيات بطريقة مباشرة  والأستئناس بها  فقط والأعتماد  على  نقاط  الدعم والمقاومة  القوية وبالأخص  المستويات  الثالثة  والرابعة ...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ازاى ضحايا
اقولك ازاى
دورة فوركس ب 3000 جنيه مصرى
معرفش يبقوا كام مغربى
انما اللى اعرفه انهم يعيشوا عيلة من 6 افراد لمدة 3 شهور
و بعدين
خلال 15 ساعة لم نتعلم الا انقر  sell   للبيع و انقر    buy  للشراء . و اتبعوا توصياتنا
و لا اى حاجة تانيه غير كدة مؤشر rsi فقط
اتبعنا التوصيات ما زادتنا الا خسارة
طلبوا مننا نفتح حساب حقيقى بسرعة جدا مقابل 100$ ليهم علشان يقولوا لنا بس على عنوان شركة fxcm
غير رصيد الحساب يعنى حوالى 500 دولار يعنى كمان 3000 جنيه
و بعدين   
فى خلال 20 يوم مارجن كول
و بالسلامة يا اهبل ( اللى هو انا) 
قال و الناس يقولوا عليهم نصابين 
شفتى الافتراء

----------


## asmaa2006

> ازاى ضحايا
> اقولك ازاى
> دورة فوركس ب 3000 جنيه مصرى
> معرفش يبقوا كام مغربى
> انما اللى اعرفه انهم يعيشوا عيلة من 6 افراد لمدة 3 شهور
> و بعدين
> خلال 15 ساعة لم نتعلم الا انقر sell للبيع و انقر buy للشراء . و اتبعوا توصياتنا
> و لا اى حاجة تانيه غير كدة مؤشر rsi فقط
> اتبعنا التوصيات ما زادتنا الا خسارة
> ...

  بجد  مش  عارفة  انه  الشركة  دي  تقدم  دورات  دي شركة  أنا اشتركت بيها  عشان  الشارت بتاعهم  والتوصيات  ونقاط  الدعم والمقاومة بس تعطيك يوزر  نيم وباسوورد  تدخل  وتاخذ  التوصيات  الي انت  عايزها  من  الشارت بتاعهم  طبعا دلوقتي بقالي  6 أشهر  معاهم صحيح اول شهر  خسرت لأني  كنت  اتبع  التوصيات بحذافيرها  وذكرت  الكلام ده بأول  الموضوع  بعد  كده صرت  اتبع  نقاط  الدعم والمقاومة بتاعت  عملة  وحدة  اليورو  او  اي عملة  هادئة  وأدخل  كل يومين  او ثلاثة عشان  30 او  40 نقطة  غير  كده  مفيش والشركة  دي  مش  انا اكتشفتها  ده  كان  مشرف  اسمه  محمد  على  الحاج  صاحب الأخلاق  العالية  مدحها وانا  جربتها  وعجبتني  بس  ده كل  الكلام بس  عايزة  اعرف الشركة بتدرب  ازاي  عبر  النت  ولا لهم مقر  خاص     تقبل  تحيتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## maged88

> بجد  مش  عارفة  انه  الشركة  دي  تقدم  دورات  دي شركة  أنا اشتركت بيها  عشان  الشارت بتاعهم  والتوصيات  ونقاط  الدعم والمقاومة بس تعطيك يوزر  نيم وباسوورد  تدخل  وتاخذ  التوصيات  الي انت  عايزها  من  الشارت بتاعهم  طبعا دلوقتي بقالي  6 أشهر  معاهم صحيح اول شهر  خسرت لأني  كنت  اتبع  التوصيات بحذافيرها  وذكرت  الكلام ده بأول  الموضوع  بعد  كده صرت  اتبع  نقاط  الدعم والمقاومة بتاعت  عملة  وحدة  اليورو  او  اي عملة  هادئة  وأدخل  كل يومين  او ثلاثة عشان  30 او  40 نقطة  غير  كده  مفيش والشركة  دي  مش  انا اكتشفتها  ده  كان  مشرف  اسمه  محمد  على  الحاج  صاحب الأخلاق  العالية  مدحها وانا  جربتها  وعجبتني  بس  ده كل  الكلام بس  عايزة  اعرف الشركة بتدرب  ازاي  عبر  النت  ولا لهم مقر  خاص     تقبل  تحيتي

 *لا يا أختى إنتى فهمتى غلط هو يقصد إحدى الشركات بمصر وليست الشركة التى تتكرمين بوضع توصياتها 
معلش شكله سوء تفاهم*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اختى اسماء انا لم اوجه لك اى لوم و لا لمشرفنا العزيز محمد على
انا كلامى منصب على الشركة ذاتها
ليهم مكان فى مصر فى القاهرة 
و مقدرش اكمل العنوان لجسن الادارة تعتبره دعايه  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   
و ناوين يفتحوا فروع تانية على ما اتذكر فى لبنان و السعودية
و لذا كان لازم انبه زملائى 
و اكرر لم القى اى لوم او عتاب عليك و لا على مشرفنا العزيز 
تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *لا يا أختى إنتى فهمتى غلط هو يقصد إحدى الشركات بمصر وليست الشركة التى تتكرمين بوضع توصياتها*  *معلش شكله سوء تفاهم*

 انا اقصد شركة e-money power

----------


## asmaa2006

> اختى اسماء انا لم اوجه لك اى لوم و لا لمشرفنا العزيز محمد على
> انا كلامى منصب على الشركة ذاتها
> ليهم مكان فى مصر فى القاهرة 
> و مقدرش اكمل العنوان لجسن الادارة تعتبره دعايه     
> و ناوين يفتحوا فروع تانية على ما اتذكر فى لبنان و السعودية
> و لذا كان لازم انبه زملائى 
> و اكرر لم القى اى لوم او عتاب عليك و لا على مشرفنا العزيز 
> تحياتى

   حصل  خير  تقبل  ودّي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اشكرك
وحصل خير فعلا

----------


## بنكرمان

مرحبا 
اختي اسماء بارك الله فيك وجزاكي الله كل الخير لما تقديمينة لنا من تجارب لكي او طرق في متاجرتكي
ولو سمحتي فقط هل من الممكن ان تظيفي الرابط الجديد لنقاط الدعم والمقاومه
وشكرا لكي
وبارك الله لكي في مالك وفي مكسبكي باذن الله .
شكرا لكم

----------


## بنكرمان

:016:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*     معليش على التأخير  وحاول  تقرأ  الموضوع  من أوله  عشان  تفهم  طرق  المتاجرة بيه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بنكرمان

بارك الله فيكي اختي اسماء وجزاكي الله كل الخير

----------


## بنكرمان

اسماء بارك الله فيكي بس اذا الرابط الجديد الله يبارك فيكي

----------


## بنكرمان

:72 72:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## بنكرمان

الله يعطيكي العافية اسماء
شكرا لكي

----------


## بنكرمان

اختي اسماء بارك الله فيكي بس لو مع بداية الاسبوع القادم الرابط الجديد لنه هذا الرابط قد تم اغلاقه
بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي الله كل الخير وجعلة الله في موازين اعمالكي يوم الدين 
فشكراً لكي
شكرا لكي

----------


## Hamlet

عفـوا أخت اسماء .. ما اسم الشركة؟ وماهو موقعهم؟

----------


## بنكرمان

:Design11:           :Cry Smile:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## بنكرمان

بارك الله فيكي يااسماء

----------


## abo tareq

مع الشكر أخت أسماء. 
أنا جديد في هذا المجال .هل تعتقدين أن هذه التوصيات جيدة.
هل هذه التوصيات يومية وفي أي ساعة يتم تعديلها  لليوم التالي و أين يكتب تاريخ اليوم عليها.
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## asmaa2006

> مع الشكر أخت أسماء. 
> أنا جديد في هذا المجال .هل تعتقدين أن هذه التوصيات جيدة.
> هل هذه التوصيات يومية وفي أي ساعة يتم تعديلها لليوم التالي و أين يكتب تاريخ اليوم عليها.
> مع الشكر الجزيل

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4996.html   أخي  الكريم  اقرأ الرابط  التالي  وتجد فيه أجوبة لكل  ماتسأل  عنه  :Asvc:

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------


## ألقناص

مشكورة اختي اسماء الله يعطيك العافية            تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع

----------


## asmaa2006

*ا**ل**ر**ا**ب**ط* *ا**ل**ج**د**ي**د*

----------

